# New Home Workshop



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

*Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*

Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol

The house has an attached three car garage. Connected to the garage is an existing work space used by the current owner. The plan is to segregate one of the garage bays from the other two and incorporate it into the existing work space. Fortunately the architect who designed and built the home for himself, planned things well for this to work. The garage has two gas fired space heaters. One of the heaters is within the bay that will be separated from the others. Additionally, I've been in contact with the architect who designed the home. He has been very accommodating and helpful in some issues that arose during pre-sale inspection. He emailed to me the original drawing set. It shows there's a separate mechanical system servicing the garage and work shop. This includes heating and air conditioning. So I believe all my mechanical needs are covered.

The planning was obvious; place all of the dust creating machines, which also require the greatest amount of area, in the large garage bay. This segregates them from other, less invasive work and further separates them from a finishing space. Here's the sketch I put together. I'm sure this could change, but it was a fun start.










One thing I know I will miss are the large windows I presently enjoy in my current shop in Williamsburg. One way I plan on addressing that is to install an insulated overhead door with translucent panels. However the existing shop space is in grade and will not have the benefit of natural light without some major intervention


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...


I would never do it according to that sketch Bill.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...





> I would never do it according to that sketch Bill.
> 
> - HokieKen


Yeah having an issue with pics for some reason


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm just a smartass. ;-P


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...


With that said I would move the text from the side of the outfeed table Bill. I know it's hard to find a good place for the text and the space it takes up but it kind of ruins the feng shui of the whole space you know? We'll be reading posts on how you tripped over it and cut yourself or something. 

I'm happy for you buddy. A much better shop than I have.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...





> Yeah, I m just a smartass. ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen


Confirmed. I mean I fixed the pic


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...





> Yeah, I m just a smartass. ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen


Better than being a dumbass buddy.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...


Well it was fixed. Does anyone see/not see the image?


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...


I see it on your post now.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...


Well now I don't….what are you doing? Upload it in the thread like normal folks.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...


lol, now I do. bahahaha!!!! hilarious. Just keep refreshing and it'll come when it wants to be seen.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...





> Well now I don t….what are you doing? Upload it in the thread like normal folks.
> 
> - ki7hy


I did and it showed a box with an X. Seems to be working now.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...


I "not see" the image. Like Dave said, the hosting link in the e-mail worked. You might just want to post the pic directly instead of using imgur


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...


For all that work posting the pic, you might want to just leave the text by the outfeed table where it is now and if you trip over it when you're working in the shop, just remember this thread.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...


Now I see it. I'm with Dave, I'd move the text. You don't want to be dodging that when you're ripping down sheet goods.

And here's a couple of serious suggestions ;-P


Include a utility sink if there's plumbing for it. You'll be glad you did.
You may want your clamp rack in the room with your assembly table? 
Sharpening/grinding station? I know you use hand tools and turning tools so I assume you need somewhere to sharpen. A dedicated space would be a nice luxury if you can accomodate it.
It appears you still haven't learned the most important lesson in setting up shop. WHERE'S THE BEER FRIDGE?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...


Pic is gone from OP and my comment now. You really F'ed sumpin up Bill…


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...


Okay they're back…


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...





> Now I see it. I m with Dave, I d move the text. You don t want to be dodging that when you re ripping down sheet goods.
> 
> And here s a couple of serious suggestions ;-P
> 
> ...


All good points Kenny. The slop sink is in the finishing room - well it will be. The sharpening station will be on the "work surface" in the hand too, area. The clamp rack i thought of as you did, but where it is is easily accessible from the other space. It's just inside the door, but I'll look at that when the time comes. Guess it can go next to the drill press and the text


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...


Someone is messing' with me lol


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...


Oh, if you're too dainty to piss in your slop sink, you may want to consider a toilet. Getting clean enough to walk through the house can be a huge PITA sometimes… Of course, if you don't have a beer fridge I guess it's not as big a deal ;-P


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...


Figured I'd just get one of them huge red funnels and a hose like Fridge  Good point on the beer fridge though.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...


I will miss those windows too. But I am sure the new shop will be great. Seems like there are a lot of people getting new shops this year.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...


Bill, your lumber rack is not conveniently located IMO. You might be able to put it where you have the miter saw and move the MS to the wall where you have your lathe. Then the lathe and router can go on the wall with the lumber rack. FWIW


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...


is the stripper just gonna dance on the workbench if you have a beer tap system you need a pole dancer :<))


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...





> I will miss those windows too. But I am sure the new shop will be great. Seems like there are a lot of people getting new shops this year.
> 
> - bearkatwood


Yeah, though I won't miss the view lol I'll miss that nice northern exposure and the natural light that fell on my workbench. Sometimes one thing has to be sacrificed for another Brian.

Your shop really has come along. I enjoy seeing the updates.



> Bill, your lumber rack is not conveniently located IMO. You might be able to put it where you have the miter saw and move the MS to the wall where you have your lathe. Then the lathe and router can go on the wall with the lumber rack. FWIW
> 
> - AandCstyle


Art, the planning evolved from the electric requirements of the machines and the dust collection. Everything on the right side of the plan is 220, including the cabinet saw. Then I figured I'd run a trunk line overhead along the wall between the two spaces and make drops as needed for each machine and then one turn overhead to the cabinet saw and miter saw.

The lumber rack is intended to run from floor to ceiling, increasing my current lumber storage capacity by a lot. So no machines could be placed under it. Additionally I will probably install cabinets above the miter station for additional storage. However switching the lathe and router table for the miter station may be something to look at. Dust collection would be a much shorter run to maybe the messiest machine in the shop.

Most lumber sits the racks for months, maybe even years on end, never being moved until a project is found for it's use and when it's finally reached a usable moisture content. I didn't want to take up a large wall and space in the general work area with it. I also figured if I brought in long lengths that needed to be broken down, I could bring them in thru the overhead and plot them down right by the miter saw and then lay them up out of the way in the other room.

I'll take another look, especially once things are in the space, to see if that works. Where you suggest would make it easier to stow the lumber as the wall I have designated is only 11 feet long. Manipulating longer pieces may be kind of awkward in that area.

Thanks Art. You gave me something to think about.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...





> is the stripper just gonna dance on the workbench if you have a beer tap system you need a pole dancer :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony that was planned for the Florida shop if I moved there, but Harvey and Irma convinced me otherwise lol


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...


Never a fun time to move and setup shop is likely the best part .
As to how to set up the shop time will tell but for daylight maybe a skylight or two .
Good luck to you and all the best .

Klaus


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...





> Never a fun time to move and setup shop is likely the best part .
> As to how to set up the shop time will tell but for daylight maybe a skylight or two .
> Good luck to you and all the best .
> 
> ...


Thanks Klaus. This move took a lot of soul searching. I don't like change, but I decided it was now or maybe never 

Oh, a skylight or two would be very welcome, but it would make walking around upstairs a bit difficult


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...


I think I've found the lighting I'll use in the shop. These are flat panel LED fixtures that can be recessed or even surface mounted, depending upon which variation is chosen. They won't collect dust and will be out of the way. They're also inexpensive enough to not spare on the number of them. They're rated for 50,000 hours. Sealed units will stay cleaner and no bulb changes.

2x4 flat panel LED


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...


Couple of more thoughts Bill:


I don't see an air compressor location. You going to have one?
Is there room to run long boards through the planer/jointer with the proximity to the bandsaw?
Is there enough space on the wall where the lumber rack is to swap the lumber rack and the handtool cabinet/storage workspace? That might make access to the lumber easier.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...


Kenny, relocating the lumber to the other wall my be an option, but we'll see how it goes. I have a California Air Tools 5.5g compressor presently. I may upgrade that to something larger so I can run a sprayer. I'd probably locate that in the other garage and run the line thru the walls to various locations around the shop. That way it could serve other needs as well as shop needs and I won't have to listen to it  The planer/jointer I plan on getting is a Hammer A31. It has a mobility kit. So if I need to run something extra long, it could be done by pulling it away from the wall or alternatively by pulling the bandsaw away from the wall. That also will be a Hammer with a mobility kit. But from the looks of it, there will be ample room for running boards of at least 6 feet in length without issue. I oriented the miter saw and the jointer on the long walls just for the length considerations of lumber I might have reason to mill. In the end, lumber storage may take place in the adjacent garage space, freeing up that area of the shop.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...


I made a few changes to the layout. I've decided to not dedicate so much shop real estate to a miter saw. Of all the power equipment I have in my shop I probably use it the least. So I'll find an alternative to storing it for use when needed, that isn't inconvenient. Meanwhile I'll use the miter saw station I built, for smaller machines. I have three small sanding machines of different varieties that do get more use than the miter saw. So they'll go on the miter saw station. Right now I have them stored on a shelf under the bench and pull them out when I need them. This will be a much better situation.

I also chose to locate dust collection in the next garage bay over. This way I won't have to listen to it. I also have all the 220 equipment located along the same new partition, including the DC and the bandsaw which are both 220. And for now, lumber storage will remain where I show it. I'd like to keep it inside the shop area vs one of the other garage bays so there's no issues with acclimation.

I also discovered there's a double basin utility sink in the corner of the garage along with a washing machine. They will have to be relocated to the other side of the wall and into the new finishing room. I'll take before, during and after pics to show progress.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...


Makes good sense to me Bill. I'm the same way with my miter saw. I put it on a flip top cart with my planer on the opposite side. Planer stays on top almost always. On the other hand, I use my sanders a lot. Good call and it will be awesome to have DC in the other bay. What the heck are you going to use the washing machine for though?


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...





> Makes good sense to me Bill. I m the same way with my miter saw. I put it on a flip top cart with my planer on the opposite side. Planer stays on top almost always. On the other hand, I use my sanders a lot. Good call and it will be awesome to have DC in the other bay. What the heck are you going to use the washing machine for though?
> 
> - HokieKen


Yeah the miter station tends to accumulate stuff to be put away at a later date. The station is three pieces. I'll figure out a way to make the saw easily accessible when needed. Those cabinet surfaces, with the extensions and the drawers take up a lot of useful landscape. No other work can really take place there other than cutting down stock. Removing the upper part with the drawers will provide another nice surface for other tasks.

The washing machine is already there, but on the other side of that wall from where I have it in the plan. Guess it was used to clean rags and towels used on cars and other things. I'll have the same need. Better putting them in a dedicated washer than using the one that cleans clothes.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...


That makes sense to use it for shop stuff. Duh ;-)


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Relocating To Pittsburgh and My Plans for a New Shop*
> 
> Well my closing is set for a few days from now and I'm excited and a bit anxious. So it was time to sit down and do some preliminary planning for my in home shop. This exercise has helped settled the anxiousness and given me something to work on while I sort out everything else lol
> 
> ...


WOW that's a great space !!! wishing you all the best buddy
I know its been a while but im here now, so if you need anything that I could help with let me know


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

*And So It Begins*

The first step in getting to the promised land was to clean out the existing shop. Man I can't believe how some people abuse their stuff and their working space. There was years of accumulated junk behind those nice white cabinet doors pictured below. It seems that whom ever it was that used that shop space left everything where it was when they finished. There were dozens of empty containers of weed killer, dried out paint brushes, the packaging for stuff just left where it was removed. Nails, screws and alls sorts of stuff spilling out of boxes. It goes on and on with the junk I found just laying on the shelves. I should have taken a picture of it, but forgot. It was actually depressing to see lol

Then it came time to remove the cabinets that were built for the apocalypse. The cabinets were screwed together with screws every six inches or so. I mean it was way overkill, but certainly sturdy. I had to run out for a cordless reciprocating saw and circular saw. The impact driver, pry bar and lump hammer just weren't getting the job done.

These are before during and almost after pics lol Took a day and a a half to get this far. Well I did have quite a few interruptions for cable installation, security contractor surveying the house for install, the insurance company sent someone for an inspection, flooring guys to give me a quote of removing w to w carpeting and installing oak flooring (I'd do this myself, but there's just too much other stuff to do) and I'm sure I'm forgetting someone or something that interrupted my progress in the shop.


















































































Man I'm still dumbfounded by the way people can keep their stuff. How could they find anything? Well it looked nice when the doors were closed lol

Electrician is coming Friday morning to go over what I'll need in the shop for power. The house has a 400amp service lol I think I'll have plenty of power for anything I can throw at it. Next phase is to rough out the partition to segregate the last garage bay from the other two.

Oh unfortunately the ceiling height I'm working with is 84". This will limit the type of dust collection system I can use. Oneida may have to get crossed off of the list if I can't figure out a work-around. I may have to go with a Laguna system which is 81" tall.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

builtinbkyn said:


> *And So It Begins*
> 
> The first step in getting to the promised land was to clean out the existing shop. Man I can't believe how some people abuse their stuff and their working space. There was years of accumulated junk behind those nice white cabinet doors pictured below. It seems that whom ever it was that used that shop space left everything where it was when they finished. There were dozens of empty containers of weed killer, dried out paint brushes, the packaging for stuff just left where it was removed. Nails, screws and alls sorts of stuff spilling out of boxes. It goes on and on with the junk I found just laying on the shelves. I should have taken a picture of it, but forgot. It was actually depressing to see lol
> 
> ...


Imfeel like I'm late to the party. Did you just buy a new house?


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *And So It Begins*
> 
> The first step in getting to the promised land was to clean out the existing shop. Man I can't believe how some people abuse their stuff and their working space. There was years of accumulated junk behind those nice white cabinet doors pictured below. It seems that whom ever it was that used that shop space left everything where it was when they finished. There were dozens of empty containers of weed killer, dried out paint brushes, the packaging for stuff just left where it was removed. Nails, screws and alls sorts of stuff spilling out of boxes. It goes on and on with the junk I found just laying on the shelves. I should have taken a picture of it, but forgot. It was actually depressing to see lol
> 
> ...





> Imfeel like I m late to the party. Did you just buy a new house?
> 
> - Jerry


Hey Jerry. Well it's new to me as the saying goes lol I moved to Pittsburgh. Got here Sunday afternoon and it's been non-stop in getting services initiated and everything else that goes along with a move.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *And So It Begins*
> 
> The first step in getting to the promised land was to clean out the existing shop. Man I can't believe how some people abuse their stuff and their working space. There was years of accumulated junk behind those nice white cabinet doors pictured below. It seems that whom ever it was that used that shop space left everything where it was when they finished. There were dozens of empty containers of weed killer, dried out paint brushes, the packaging for stuff just left where it was removed. Nails, screws and alls sorts of stuff spilling out of boxes. It goes on and on with the junk I found just laying on the shelves. I should have taken a picture of it, but forgot. It was actually depressing to see lol
> 
> ...


Oh as you can see, my shop space may have an active water problem in that rear corner. It's dry, but it also hasn't rained here in a while. I think we're getting rain Friday, so I'll keep an eye on it. May have to excavate that corner and waterproof that back wall of the foundation. One more thing on the list


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

builtinbkyn said:


> *And So It Begins*
> 
> The first step in getting to the promised land was to clean out the existing shop. Man I can't believe how some people abuse their stuff and their working space. There was years of accumulated junk behind those nice white cabinet doors pictured below. It seems that whom ever it was that used that shop space left everything where it was when they finished. There were dozens of empty containers of weed killer, dried out paint brushes, the packaging for stuff just left where it was removed. Nails, screws and alls sorts of stuff spilling out of boxes. It goes on and on with the junk I found just laying on the shelves. I should have taken a picture of it, but forgot. It was actually depressing to see lol
> 
> ...





> I feel like I'm late to the party. Did you just buy a new house?
> 
> - Jerry
> 
> ...


It's a shame they left you such a mess. It's been a year now and I still don't have my dust collection tubes up yet…


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *And So It Begins*
> 
> The first step in getting to the promised land was to clean out the existing shop. Man I can't believe how some people abuse their stuff and their working space. There was years of accumulated junk behind those nice white cabinet doors pictured below. It seems that whom ever it was that used that shop space left everything where it was when they finished. There were dozens of empty containers of weed killer, dried out paint brushes, the packaging for stuff just left where it was removed. Nails, screws and alls sorts of stuff spilling out of boxes. It goes on and on with the junk I found just laying on the shelves. I should have taken a picture of it, but forgot. It was actually depressing to see lol
> 
> ...


Bill, they left a mess, but it looks to be a great space nonetheless. Sorry to hear about height issue. Someone else suggested cutting a hole in your ceiling; I tried that and I think it caused condensation in the motor. Maybe I didn't leave a big enough opening above and around the motor on my previous DC. FWIW


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

builtinbkyn said:


> *And So It Begins*
> 
> The first step in getting to the promised land was to clean out the existing shop. Man I can't believe how some people abuse their stuff and their working space. There was years of accumulated junk behind those nice white cabinet doors pictured below. It seems that whom ever it was that used that shop space left everything where it was when they finished. There were dozens of empty containers of weed killer, dried out paint brushes, the packaging for stuff just left where it was removed. Nails, screws and alls sorts of stuff spilling out of boxes. It goes on and on with the junk I found just laying on the shelves. I should have taken a picture of it, but forgot. It was actually depressing to see lol
> 
> ...


Wow Bill, nice space. Why not remove all of the ceiling and insulate the underside of the roof leaving the joists exposed?


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *And So It Begins*
> 
> The first step in getting to the promised land was to clean out the existing shop. Man I can't believe how some people abuse their stuff and their working space. There was years of accumulated junk behind those nice white cabinet doors pictured below. It seems that whom ever it was that used that shop space left everything where it was when they finished. There were dozens of empty containers of weed killer, dried out paint brushes, the packaging for stuff just left where it was removed. Nails, screws and alls sorts of stuff spilling out of boxes. It goes on and on with the junk I found just laying on the shelves. I should have taken a picture of it, but forgot. It was actually depressing to see lol
> 
> ...


YOU are right about no rain think we on 19th day no rain …..its getting dry here ….looks like a very nice shop space Bill …I see you helper looks content there LMAO :<))


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *And So It Begins*
> 
> The first step in getting to the promised land was to clean out the existing shop. Man I can't believe how some people abuse their stuff and their working space. There was years of accumulated junk behind those nice white cabinet doors pictured below. It seems that whom ever it was that used that shop space left everything where it was when they finished. There were dozens of empty containers of weed killer, dried out paint brushes, the packaging for stuff just left where it was removed. Nails, screws and alls sorts of stuff spilling out of boxes. It goes on and on with the junk I found just laying on the shelves. I should have taken a picture of it, but forgot. It was actually depressing to see lol
> 
> ...





> Bill, they left a mess, but it looks to be a great space nonetheless. Sorry to hear about height issue. Someone else suggested cutting a hole in your ceiling; I tried that and I think it caused condensation in the motor. Maybe I didn t leave a big enough opening above and around the motor on my previous DC. FWIW
> 
> - AandCstyle


Thanks Art. I am considering that. I'll have to open up one of the access doors in the ceiling and see what's going on up there. I'm inclined to just settle for the Laguna rather than add to the mountain of work I still have ahead of me.



> Wow Bill, nice space. Why not remove all of the ceiling and insulate the underside of the roof leaving the joists exposed?
> 
> - duckmilk


Well insulation wouldn't be necessary as there's a whole house above the garage. Well half a house. The house is actually split in two with a bridge between. One side is the private side with bedrooms and the other public with all the living spaces. I'm not sure I want to add more work to this than is necessary.



> YOU are right about no rain think we on 19th day no rain …..its getting dry here ….looks like a very nice shop space Bill …I see you helper looks content there LMAO :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Yeah Tony it's been pretty dry lately, but I can't complain. With all I have going on, rain wouldn't have made it easier. However, it looks like maybe rain for Friday.

Willie is only interested in chasing squirrels and running after a ball. Beyond that it's eating and sleeping. I get no help lol


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *And So It Begins*
> 
> The first step in getting to the promised land was to clean out the existing shop. Man I can't believe how some people abuse their stuff and their working space. There was years of accumulated junk behind those nice white cabinet doors pictured below. It seems that whom ever it was that used that shop space left everything where it was when they finished. There were dozens of empty containers of weed killer, dried out paint brushes, the packaging for stuff just left where it was removed. Nails, screws and alls sorts of stuff spilling out of boxes. It goes on and on with the junk I found just laying on the shelves. I should have taken a picture of it, but forgot. It was actually depressing to see lol
> 
> ...


Nice space you have. I hope you don't have a water problem I just had fixed my leaky foundation what a pain it was.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *And So It Begins*
> 
> The first step in getting to the promised land was to clean out the existing shop. Man I can't believe how some people abuse their stuff and their working space. There was years of accumulated junk behind those nice white cabinet doors pictured below. It seems that whom ever it was that used that shop space left everything where it was when they finished. There were dozens of empty containers of weed killer, dried out paint brushes, the packaging for stuff just left where it was removed. Nails, screws and alls sorts of stuff spilling out of boxes. It goes on and on with the junk I found just laying on the shelves. I should have taken a picture of it, but forgot. It was actually depressing to see lol
> 
> ...


Excellent Bill. Keep the blog going. I'm definitely jealous of the space you have there.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *And So It Begins*
> 
> The first step in getting to the promised land was to clean out the existing shop. Man I can't believe how some people abuse their stuff and their working space. There was years of accumulated junk behind those nice white cabinet doors pictured below. It seems that whom ever it was that used that shop space left everything where it was when they finished. There were dozens of empty containers of weed killer, dried out paint brushes, the packaging for stuff just left where it was removed. Nails, screws and alls sorts of stuff spilling out of boxes. It goes on and on with the junk I found just laying on the shelves. I should have taken a picture of it, but forgot. It was actually depressing to see lol
> 
> ...


Awesome shop Bill. I honestly would happily come up and help you out for food, beer and a bed! Unfortunately, I had 1 free weekend before Thanksgiving and that got snatched away this week :-(. Maybe I'll just wait until you finish all the work and then come for the food and beer ;-)


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *And So It Begins*
> 
> The first step in getting to the promised land was to clean out the existing shop. Man I can't believe how some people abuse their stuff and their working space. There was years of accumulated junk behind those nice white cabinet doors pictured below. It seems that whom ever it was that used that shop space left everything where it was when they finished. There were dozens of empty containers of weed killer, dried out paint brushes, the packaging for stuff just left where it was removed. Nails, screws and alls sorts of stuff spilling out of boxes. It goes on and on with the junk I found just laying on the shelves. I should have taken a picture of it, but forgot. It was actually depressing to see lol
> 
> ...


I'm considering changing the plan. I'm having second thoughts about where to locate the shop. I'm not thrilled with not having some windows in the shop for natural light. I'm also not sure the garage and the other space will be adequately temperature controlled with stable humidity.

The lower level of the house has a "game room". It was originally planed and used as a work shop as you can see in the original plans.










It was converted to a "game room" somewhere along the way. The house is very large and there's plenty of space for entertaining and for a media center. I doubt I'll spend much time in the game room and would prefer the shop to have better climate control. So this is the plan I came up with. This will take some serious thought before I proceed in either direction. The room is obviously finished. It has a kitchenette and wall to wall carpeting that would need to be removed. I need to arrive a a decision soon as this will effect other things in the works. I also need to understand how to effectively isolate the dust factor from the rest of the house and systems.

Here's the plan I'm thinking of going with.










The room adjacent to the garage I removed the cabinets from, will be lumber storage and possibly a finishing room.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *And So It Begins*
> 
> The first step in getting to the promised land was to clean out the existing shop. Man I can't believe how some people abuse their stuff and their working space. There was years of accumulated junk behind those nice white cabinet doors pictured below. It seems that whom ever it was that used that shop space left everything where it was when they finished. There were dozens of empty containers of weed killer, dried out paint brushes, the packaging for stuff just left where it was removed. Nails, screws and alls sorts of stuff spilling out of boxes. It goes on and on with the junk I found just laying on the shelves. I should have taken a picture of it, but forgot. It was actually depressing to see lol
> 
> ...


I think if I were you, I'd just put a bed, TV, fridge, microwave and truck in the garage and use the rest of the house for the shop. ;-)

In all seriousness, to me there is something about having my shop in the garage that is just "right". Probably just me but when I consider tearing out my "man cave" which is in the basement and making that the shop, it just doesn't appeal. I like it being chilly in the winter and I like getting the swamp crotch in July. Makes me feel like man. (I'm grunting loudly)

The thought of having to isolate all the dust from the rest of the house is kind of depressing too. I'm sure you could do it effectively but the time and expense it may take might make you wish you'd stayed in the garage. Of course, being a bachelor, I guess you get as many "chances" as it takes to get it right. If it were me, if dust came out of the heating duct one time I'd be working on the patio in the backyard and sleeping on the table saw… ;-)

All that being said though, I do think this space is more convenient and that I would like it better than the garage layout. Personally, I like having a single, large, open space as opposed to more compartmentalized rooms for power tools and hand tools. Keeping the lumber rack and finish room in the garage will give you more space too.

Either way you go, it's gonna kick ass and I'm green with envy!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *And So It Begins*
> 
> The first step in getting to the promised land was to clean out the existing shop. Man I can't believe how some people abuse their stuff and their working space. There was years of accumulated junk behind those nice white cabinet doors pictured below. It seems that whom ever it was that used that shop space left everything where it was when they finished. There were dozens of empty containers of weed killer, dried out paint brushes, the packaging for stuff just left where it was removed. Nails, screws and alls sorts of stuff spilling out of boxes. It goes on and on with the junk I found just laying on the shelves. I should have taken a picture of it, but forgot. It was actually depressing to see lol
> 
> ...


Also…

IIRC, the garage is attached/under correct? Have you considered the cost of running heat/ac to the garage area vs isolating the HVAC in the game room area?


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

builtinbkyn said:


> *And So It Begins*
> 
> The first step in getting to the promised land was to clean out the existing shop. Man I can't believe how some people abuse their stuff and their working space. There was years of accumulated junk behind those nice white cabinet doors pictured below. It seems that whom ever it was that used that shop space left everything where it was when they finished. There were dozens of empty containers of weed killer, dried out paint brushes, the packaging for stuff just left where it was removed. Nails, screws and alls sorts of stuff spilling out of boxes. It goes on and on with the junk I found just laying on the shelves. I should have taken a picture of it, but forgot. It was actually depressing to see lol
> 
> ...


WOW what a space and what options available buddy !!!!!!!!!
I do agree with you that window light makes a huge difference and would go for that also !!!


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *And So It Begins*
> 
> The first step in getting to the promised land was to clean out the existing shop. Man I can't believe how some people abuse their stuff and their working space. There was years of accumulated junk behind those nice white cabinet doors pictured below. It seems that whom ever it was that used that shop space left everything where it was when they finished. There were dozens of empty containers of weed killer, dried out paint brushes, the packaging for stuff just left where it was removed. Nails, screws and alls sorts of stuff spilling out of boxes. It goes on and on with the junk I found just laying on the shelves. I should have taken a picture of it, but forgot. It was actually depressing to see lol
> 
> ...





> Also…
> 
> IIRC, the garage is attached/under correct? Have you considered the cost of running heat/ac to the garage area vs isolating the HVAC in the game room area?
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny, I have been thinking about doing just that. I have the HVAC guy that's been servicing the house, coming this afternoon, to do the annual service. I'll go over that possibility with him then, but that still doesn't resolve the natural light issue. I'm trying to anticipate how I want to use that space downstairs and really don't see myself using it much. There's a large screen TV down there, but I have another space I plan on using for a media room of sorts. There's also a regulation pool table down there too, but as a casual pool player I wouldn't play enough to justify keeping it there. I could put it in the other space I have in mind for the TV and it would work better for me.

I do have to resolve this soon as I need to move my shop from Brooklyn before the end of the month.



> WOW what a space and what options available buddy !!!!!!!!!
> I do agree with you that window light makes a huge difference and would go for that also !!!
> 
> - steliart


Thanks Stelio's. Hope you're doing better and getting shop time in


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *And So It Begins*
> 
> The first step in getting to the promised land was to clean out the existing shop. Man I can't believe how some people abuse their stuff and their working space. There was years of accumulated junk behind those nice white cabinet doors pictured below. It seems that whom ever it was that used that shop space left everything where it was when they finished. There were dozens of empty containers of weed killer, dried out paint brushes, the packaging for stuff just left where it was removed. Nails, screws and alls sorts of stuff spilling out of boxes. It goes on and on with the junk I found just laying on the shelves. I should have taken a picture of it, but forgot. It was actually depressing to see lol
> 
> ...


Gotcha, I didn't catch that the game room was above grade. In that case, the natural light might be worth the effort to you. Good luck whichever way you go!


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *And So It Begins*
> 
> The first step in getting to the promised land was to clean out the existing shop. Man I can't believe how some people abuse their stuff and their working space. There was years of accumulated junk behind those nice white cabinet doors pictured below. It seems that whom ever it was that used that shop space left everything where it was when they finished. There were dozens of empty containers of weed killer, dried out paint brushes, the packaging for stuff just left where it was removed. Nails, screws and alls sorts of stuff spilling out of boxes. It goes on and on with the junk I found just laying on the shelves. I should have taken a picture of it, but forgot. It was actually depressing to see lol
> 
> ...





> Gotcha, I didn t catch that the game room was above grade. In that case, the natural light might be worth the effort to you. Good luck whichever way you go!
> 
> - HokieKen


Yeah it's actually the same level as the garage, but across the driveway. So I can actually use both spaces on a large project, if the need be. I also plan on setting up the miter saw station in the garage space just for breaking down stock. I think this is going to work well. By moving the pool table and TV to the area I have in mind, it will be better even for entertainment purposes. You'll see when you get here


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *And So It Begins*
> 
> The first step in getting to the promised land was to clean out the existing shop. Man I can't believe how some people abuse their stuff and their working space. There was years of accumulated junk behind those nice white cabinet doors pictured below. It seems that whom ever it was that used that shop space left everything where it was when they finished. There were dozens of empty containers of weed killer, dried out paint brushes, the packaging for stuff just left where it was removed. Nails, screws and alls sorts of stuff spilling out of boxes. It goes on and on with the junk I found just laying on the shelves. I should have taken a picture of it, but forgot. It was actually depressing to see lol
> 
> ...


Moving the shop to the other space provides other benefits. The ceiling height in the original location was too low for the Oneida dust collectors. The shop in the new location has a drop ceiling, but the adjacent rooms have no ceilings except in the bathroom. So I now have ample height for the Oneida system I wanted. The second benefit is a bathroom, as the garage didn't have one close by.  This space also has full climate control for both heating and cooling. The windows are the real bonus. They're not the largest, but any natural light is really appreciated.

Today I ordered a 3hp Dust Gorilla Pro with Smart Boost technology. This will be many times better than the HF collector I was using. Now it's time to get the ducting laid out and then get to work on making the changes needed before I bring the tools in.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

*Time for an Update *

I've been so busy here I almost forgot I started this blog on the new shop. I'm really happy about my decision to use the "game room" as my new shop rather than the garage area I initially thought would be the place for it. There are so many more advantages to this than I thought there would be when I made the change.

To begin with, there's a bathroom off to the left of the space, whereas if the shop was in the garage area, I would have to head across the two other garage stalls and then down the hall and upstairs to the bathroom in the master bedroom. Not only would that have been inconvenient, I would be bringing the dust and mess clinging to me into the house. There's also a small kitchenette which will allow me to have a coffee maker, running water and a small fridge. Aside from having more square feet of shop area than the combined garage stall and existing shop room of the original intended location, this space has a few smaller spaces adjacent to it that have higher ceilings than the garage which enabled me to order the Oneida dust collection system I wanted. The main electric service (400amps) is also right there in the mechanical room. So wiring everything thru the drop ceiling will be a simple task. However the best part is some natural light coming from two windows in this space and climate control for both heating and cooling. All in all, this was the perfect choice as far as I'm concerned.

Today I finished up the installation of the laminate flooring I picked up to replace the wall to wall carpeting. It was really cheap at .79sq.ft., but should be fine for the foreseeable future. I know it will get some dings here and there, but it will also be easy to keep swept and clean. Funny thing I discovered when I removed the carpeting is a floor drain that was covered. This location is noted as "work shop" on the original plans for the house, so this ended up not being a surprise other than someone thought it was wise to cover with padding and carpeting.

It just needs some shoe molding and electric drops for my equipment and I'll be ready to rock when I finally get my equipment here.



















Tomorrow I will be erecting a wall with a door at the far end to serve as an airlock of sorts to keep dust from entering the rest of the house.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Time for an Update *
> 
> I've been so busy here I almost forgot I started this blog on the new shop. I'm really happy about my decision to use the "game room" as my new shop rather than the garage area I initially thought would be the place for it. There are so many more advantages to this than I thought there would be when I made the change.
> 
> ...


Oh Wow! I am so jealous!!! This is going to be great!


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Time for an Update *
> 
> I've been so busy here I almost forgot I started this blog on the new shop. I'm really happy about my decision to use the "game room" as my new shop rather than the garage area I initially thought would be the place for it. There are so many more advantages to this than I thought there would be when I made the change.
> 
> ...


I would have no complaints working in there. With a kitchen and bathroom, my family wouldn't remember who I was I would be gone so long.

Is the climate control stuff separate from the rest of the house? The architect might have planned that since it's a workshop but if there's an intake there it might be a problem?


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Time for an Update *
> 
> I've been so busy here I almost forgot I started this blog on the new shop. I'm really happy about my decision to use the "game room" as my new shop rather than the garage area I initially thought would be the place for it. There are so many more advantages to this than I thought there would be when I made the change.
> 
> ...


DANG! That is nice, no cool view like before, but a nice space non the less.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Time for an Update *
> 
> I've been so busy here I almost forgot I started this blog on the new shop. I'm really happy about my decision to use the "game room" as my new shop rather than the garage area I initially thought would be the place for it. There are so many more advantages to this than I thought there would be when I made the change.
> 
> ...


My God buddy I never realized you where building such a magnificent space.
If I was near you I would have gladly come to help !!!
Wishing you all the best my friend and lots of projects !!!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Time for an Update *
> 
> I've been so busy here I almost forgot I started this blog on the new shop. I'm really happy about my decision to use the "game room" as my new shop rather than the garage area I initially thought would be the place for it. There are so many more advantages to this than I thought there would be when I made the change.
> 
> ...


Bill, I knew that you were busy with the new house but had been wondering what you have been doing. That is a great looking space. Is the square footage comparable? Finally, when will you change your tag line to "Bill, Yo!.....in Joisey


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Time for an Update *
> 
> I've been so busy here I almost forgot I started this blog on the new shop. I'm really happy about my decision to use the "game room" as my new shop rather than the garage area I initially thought would be the place for it. There are so many more advantages to this than I thought there would be when I made the change.
> 
> ...


Looking Great Bill !


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Time for an Update *
> 
> I've been so busy here I almost forgot I started this blog on the new shop. I'm really happy about my decision to use the "game room" as my new shop rather than the garage area I initially thought would be the place for it. There are so many more advantages to this than I thought there would be when I made the change.
> 
> ...





> Oh Wow! I am so jealous!!! This is going to be great!
> 
> - Jerry


Thanks Jerry. Hope what ever I produce is worthy of the space it's being made in 



> I would have no complaints working in there. With a kitchen and bathroom, my family wouldn't remember who I was I would be gone so long.
> 
> Is the climate control stuff separate from the rest of the house? The architect might have planned that since it's a workshop but if there's an intake there it might be a problem? Yeah maybe I need a cot down there too lol
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Dave there's no return in that space and the ducts feeding it are tampered and separate from the rest of the house.



> DANG! That is nice, no cool view like before, but a nice space non the less.
> 
> - bearkatwood


Thanks Brian. View like before? It overlooked tall weeds and piles old decrepit pallets lol Well they were really nice big windows though and that was a real hardwood floor vs the laminate, but this one is all mine 



> My God buddy I never realized you where building such a magnificent space.
> If I was near you I would have gladly come to help !!!
> Wishing you all the best my friend and lots of projects !!!
> 
> - steliart


Thanks Stelios. There's a spare room if you ever make it to Pittsburgh. Still plenty of work to do 



> Bill, I knew that you were busy with the new house but had been wondering what you have been doing. That is a great looking space. Is the square footage comparable? Finally, when will you change your tag line to "Bill, Yo!.....in Joisey
> 
> - AandCstyle


Art the main space of the shop is just shy of 700sq.ft. with two small rooms off of it where I can store materials and locate the dust collection so I don't have to listen to it. The room where that will be also already has an exhaust fan which is nice. The shop I had in Brooklyn was 420sq.ft.  It's also located in Pittsburgh, Pa. I'll will have to come up with a different tag line for that 



> Looking Great Bill !
> 
> - TheTurtleCarpenter


Thanks Turtle. Man I miss actually working in the shop. Soon though. Soon


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Time for an Update *
> 
> I've been so busy here I almost forgot I started this blog on the new shop. I'm really happy about my decision to use the "game room" as my new shop rather than the garage area I initially thought would be the place for it. There are so many more advantages to this than I thought there would be when I made the change.
> 
> ...


Bill, I understand your excitement! This space is fantastic. I told you I'm moving in when my wife gets wise and dumps me, right?


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Time for an Update *
> 
> I've been so busy here I almost forgot I started this blog on the new shop. I'm really happy about my decision to use the "game room" as my new shop rather than the garage area I initially thought would be the place for it. There are so many more advantages to this than I thought there would be when I made the change.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a really great work space that will be. I am truly envious.


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Time for an Update *
> 
> I've been so busy here I almost forgot I started this blog on the new shop. I'm really happy about my decision to use the "game room" as my new shop rather than the garage area I initially thought would be the place for it. There are so many more advantages to this than I thought there would be when I made the change.
> 
> ...


Nice space Bill, I'm happy for you!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Time for an Update *
> 
> I've been so busy here I almost forgot I started this blog on the new shop. I'm really happy about my decision to use the "game room" as my new shop rather than the garage area I initially thought would be the place for it. There are so many more advantages to this than I thought there would be when I made the change.
> 
> ...


Looks great ,very fancy. If that was my floor first thing i would do is spill some dye or lacquer thinner on it.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Time for an Update *
> 
> I've been so busy here I almost forgot I started this blog on the new shop. I'm really happy about my decision to use the "game room" as my new shop rather than the garage area I initially thought would be the place for it. There are so many more advantages to this than I thought there would be when I made the change.
> 
> ...


That's an awesome space. Can't wait to see how it turns out.
Just don't make it look too nice before it looks like a workshop or it might get reclaimed by the family!


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Time for an Update *
> 
> I've been so busy here I almost forgot I started this blog on the new shop. I'm really happy about my decision to use the "game room" as my new shop rather than the garage area I initially thought would be the place for it. There are so many more advantages to this than I thought there would be when I made the change.
> 
> ...





> Bill, I understand your excitement! This space is fantastic. I told you I m moving in when my wife gets wise and dumps me, right?
> 
> - HokieKen


OK you have a deal on one condition - you leave that tacky blanket behind lol



> Wow, what a really great work space that will be. I am truly envious.
> 
> - Northwest29


Thanks Ron. Looking forward to getting it complete and full of tools.



> Nice space Bill, I m happy for you!
> 
> - duckmilk


Thanks Duck. It's been a fun journey so far.



> Looks great ,very fancy. If that was my floor first thing i would do is spill some dye or lacquer thinner on it.
> 
> - a1Jim


Thanks Jim. Yeah I'm sure it will get Christened one way or another lol Ah it was the cheapest route I could have gone short or leaving the concrete exposed.



> That s an awesome space. Can t wait to see how it turns out.
> Just don t make it look too nice before it looks like a workshop or it might get reclaimed by the family!
> 
> - Sarit


Thanks Sarit. Once it's filled with tools and sawdust it will be fully irrecoverable as anything else but a workshop 

Well this is was the fruits of my labor the other day. Wish I had time to do more before heading back to NYC, but it will have to do for now.



















See you in December shop.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Time for an Update *
> 
> I've been so busy here I almost forgot I started this blog on the new shop. I'm really happy about my decision to use the "game room" as my new shop rather than the garage area I initially thought would be the place for it. There are so many more advantages to this than I thought there would be when I made the change.
> 
> ...


Looks great Bill. I'm on a reverse course from you, dismantling my shop for a move to NorCal.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Time for an Update *
> 
> I've been so busy here I almost forgot I started this blog on the new shop. I'm really happy about my decision to use the "game room" as my new shop rather than the garage area I initially thought would be the place for it. There are so many more advantages to this than I thought there would be when I made the change.
> 
> ...





> Looks great Bill. I m on a reverse course from you, dismantling my shop for a move to NorCal.
> 
> - theoldfart


Northern California? Wow! That's quite a move. What area? It's a pretty large state


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Time for an Update *
> 
> I've been so busy here I almost forgot I started this blog on the new shop. I'm really happy about my decision to use the "game room" as my new shop rather than the garage area I initially thought would be the place for it. There are so many more advantages to this than I thought there would be when I made the change.
> 
> ...


Sacramento, Auburn, Nevada City or Grass Valley are the current candidates.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Time for an Update *
> 
> I've been so busy here I almost forgot I started this blog on the new shop. I'm really happy about my decision to use the "game room" as my new shop rather than the garage area I initially thought would be the place for it. There are so many more advantages to this than I thought there would be when I made the change.
> 
> ...


I Lived in Sacramento it has summers with typical temperatures of 100-118 degrees .if you like hot weather that would be perfect if you like cooler weather check out Southern Oregon.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Time for an Update *
> 
> I've been so busy here I almost forgot I started this blog on the new shop. I'm really happy about my decision to use the "game room" as my new shop rather than the garage area I initially thought would be the place for it. There are so many more advantages to this than I thought there would be when I made the change.
> 
> ...





> Sacramento, Auburn, Nevada City or Grass Valley are the current candidates.
> 
> - theoldfart


I met a couple at a wedding a few months back, that were from Sacramento. They seemed to love it, though they did mention the 100+ temps Jim mentioned.

Kevin, the best to you and your wife where ever you choose to go. I'd think 100+ in Sacramento is probably a heck of a lot more tolerable than 100+ in Florida humidity. It's probably easier on the lumber too.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

*Almost moving day!*

Been here for a few days breaking down everything and packing up. Sad, but it's also nice to be looking forward to having the shop in my house.

Man, from an empty space, it was sure filled with a lot of stuff in short order. :O I just need a few more hours here to finish breaking down the Unisaw and the mitersaw station. The rest is up to the movers. Hope they have some back support 




























Willie is taking it easy today. Resting up for the big move lol


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Almost moving day!*
> 
> Been here for a few days breaking down everything and packing up. Sad, but it's also nice to be looking forward to having the shop in my house.
> 
> ...


Willie has the right idea, I think.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Almost moving day!*
> 
> Been here for a few days breaking down everything and packing up. Sad, but it's also nice to be looking forward to having the shop in my house.
> 
> ...





> Willie has the right idea, I think.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I'm with you Dave. This moving stuff is wearing me out. I'll need a vacation after all is said and done lol.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Almost moving day!*
> 
> Been here for a few days breaking down everything and packing up. Sad, but it's also nice to be looking forward to having the shop in my house.
> 
> ...


Well, you do get a new shop out of the deal, so hopefully it's worth it. And at least you're smart enough not to try and move it all yourself.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Almost moving day!*
> 
> Been here for a few days breaking down everything and packing up. Sad, but it's also nice to be looking forward to having the shop in my house.
> 
> ...





> Well, you do get a new shop out of the deal, so hopefully it s worth it. And at least you re smart enough not to try and move it all yourself.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


yeah well worth the effort and now way I was moving this stuff and everything else at home that needs to go. Twenty years ago, or even fifteen? Maybe. I would have had help then from some friends. Now they all have bad backs lol


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Almost moving day!*
> 
> Been here for a few days breaking down everything and packing up. Sad, but it's also nice to be looking forward to having the shop in my house.
> 
> ...


You are moving to a nice place Bill, but I don't envy your move. I've moved enough in my life that I never want to do it again.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Almost moving day!*
> 
> Been here for a few days breaking down everything and packing up. Sad, but it's also nice to be looking forward to having the shop in my house.
> 
> ...


Hey, Bill. You're leaving Brooklyn? Where're headed? I lived in DUMBO for about 8 years but headed east to Nassau County and bought a house in 2014.

I'd hate to have to move all that gear. I find those kinds of monumental projects paralyzing.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Almost moving day!*
> 
> Been here for a few days breaking down everything and packing up. Sad, but it's also nice to be looking forward to having the shop in my house.
> 
> ...





> Hey, Bill. You re leaving Brooklyn? Where re headed? I lived in DUMBO for about 8 years but headed east to Nassau County and bought a house in 2014.
> 
> I d hate to have to move all that gear. I find those kinds of monumental projects paralyzing.
> 
> - Ripper70


Hey Ripper. I currently live in Prospect Heights. The shop was in Williamsburg for the last two years. I'm heading west - to Pittsburgh lol. Thought about Nassau or the North Fork, but the taxes are crazy and I wanted more space which would mean the taxes would be even crazier. Oh the house would be way more expensive too. 

I'm really familiar with LI. Got my Architectural degree at New York Tech in Old Westbury and lived in Bayville among other places in Nassau. My sister is in Massapequa Park by the water, but she too is thinking of moving.

Yeah I guess I could have gotten overwhelmed by this move, but too much to look forward to in the new place to let that happen. So I just dug in and made it happen


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Almost moving day!*
> 
> Been here for a few days breaking down everything and packing up. Sad, but it's also nice to be looking forward to having the shop in my house.
> 
> ...


Bill, I'm about to move my shop as well. I've sold most of my power stuff, but keeping the band saw and the planer. Would it be ok to PM you and ask a few questions?


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Almost moving day!*
> 
> Been here for a few days breaking down everything and packing up. Sad, but it's also nice to be looking forward to having the shop in my house.
> 
> ...


Hey, Bill, I found that moving into the new shop is more work that moving out of the old one. However, it is greatly satisfying to see the new one come together. We'll enjoy watching your progress!


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Almost moving day!*
> 
> Been here for a few days breaking down everything and packing up. Sad, but it's also nice to be looking forward to having the shop in my house.
> 
> ...





> Bill, I m about to move my shop as well. I ve sold most of my power stuff, but keeping the band saw and the planer. Would it be ok to PM you and ask a few questions?
> 
> - theoldfart


Kevin I did the same in reducing the heavy equipment for the move. Sold a 15" Jet planer, 6" jointer, mortising machine and a 14" Grizzly BS. However I did buy a 14" Hammer BS. Couldn't let that deal go by lol Just have that, my cabinet saw and lather to move.

Of course it's OK to PM me lol



> Hey, Bill, I found that moving into the new shop is more work that moving out of the old one. However, it is greatly satisfying to see the new one come together. We ll enjoy watching your progress!
> 
> - AandCstyle


Hi Art. Yeah it's a lot of work but I know it's worth the effort. Looking forward to making saw dust in the new place


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Almost moving day!*
> 
> Been here for a few days breaking down everything and packing up. Sad, but it's also nice to be looking forward to having the shop in my house.
> 
> ...


It's always a job to relocate a shop and I hope that it goes off without a hitch.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Almost moving day!*
> 
> Been here for a few days breaking down everything and packing up. Sad, but it's also nice to be looking forward to having the shop in my house.
> 
> ...





> It s always a job to relocate a shop and I hope that it goes off without a hitch.
> 
> helluvawreck aka Charles
> http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com
> ...


Thanks Charles. Things are just about ready to go. By the end of the day, Willie certainly was lol










Last thing I'll have to do is break down the dust collector, load all of the larger clamps into the bed of my truck and remove the clamp rack from the wall. The rest is up to the movers


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

*Finalizing the Shop Layout*

After considering removing the existing kitchenette, I think this layout works and allows me to keep it, at least for the time being. Now I just have to work out the details for the ducting. As it stands, I think I can get by with 4 ports. The band saw and planer/jointer can share one. The table saw and router table can share one as can the drill press and lathe. Those combinations were chosen because there is little chance I'll be using those parings during fabrication. I will more than likely have a need to run the TS and the planer during an operation, but having things set up in this way, I will not have to remove/replace the flexible connections to each machine to continue an operation. The small bench top machines (belt/disk sander, Ridgid combo sander and spindle sander) that will go on the cabinet at the lefthand side of the shop will be serviced by a shopvac system, which I'll need to work on when everything is in place, unless I can come up with a way to use the central system for this.

This may get some refinement, but I think all in all, this is a good working plan. Oh the dust collector is an Oneida 3HP Dust Gorilla Pro with Smart Boost. The room it's located in has an existing exhaust fan to the exterior.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Finalizing the Shop Layout*
> 
> After considering removing the existing kitchenette, I think this layout works and allows me to keep it, at least for the time being. Now I just have to work out the details for the ducting. As it stands, I think I can get by with 4 ports. The band saw and planer/jointer can share one. The table saw and router table can share one as can the drill press and lathe. Those combinations were chosen because there is little chance I'll be using those parings during fabrication. I will more than likely have a need to run the TS and the planer during an operation, but having things set up in this way, I will not have to remove/replace the flexible connections to each machine to continue an operation. The small bench top machines (belt/disk sander, Ridgid combo sander and spindle sander) that will go on the cabinet at the lefthand side of the shop will be serviced by a shopvac system, which I'll need to work on when everything is in place, unless I can come up with a way to use the central system for this.
> 
> This may get some refinement, but I think all in all, this is a good working plan. Oh the dust collector is an Oneida 3HP Dust Gorilla Pro with Smart Boost. The room it's located in has an existing exhaust fan to the exterior.


Bill, the layout looks very good. Did you have Oneida design it or is this another of your many talents? I do have a suggestion, however, I recall from some source that the cyclone benefits from having at least a 5' straight run before entering the cyclone. This reduces/eliminates any turbulence in the air flow which increases the efficiency of the system. It looks like you have the space to do this easily. HTH


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Finalizing the Shop Layout*
> 
> After considering removing the existing kitchenette, I think this layout works and allows me to keep it, at least for the time being. Now I just have to work out the details for the ducting. As it stands, I think I can get by with 4 ports. The band saw and planer/jointer can share one. The table saw and router table can share one as can the drill press and lathe. Those combinations were chosen because there is little chance I'll be using those parings during fabrication. I will more than likely have a need to run the TS and the planer during an operation, but having things set up in this way, I will not have to remove/replace the flexible connections to each machine to continue an operation. The small bench top machines (belt/disk sander, Ridgid combo sander and spindle sander) that will go on the cabinet at the lefthand side of the shop will be serviced by a shopvac system, which I'll need to work on when everything is in place, unless I can come up with a way to use the central system for this.
> 
> This may get some refinement, but I think all in all, this is a good working plan. Oh the dust collector is an Oneida 3HP Dust Gorilla Pro with Smart Boost. The room it's located in has an existing exhaust fan to the exterior.





> Bill, the layout looks very good. Did you have Oneida design it or is this another of your many talents? I do have a suggestion, however, I recall from some source that the cyclone benefits from having at least a 5 straight run before entering the cyclone. This reduces/eliminates any turbulence in the air flow which increases the efficiency of the system. It looks like you have the space to do this easily. HTH
> 
> - AandCstyle


Hey Art. I sent off the drawing of the layout to Oneida, but haven't heard back from them yet. This is my attempt at laying out the ducts for the collection system. I just was interested in seeing how this might work out.

I wasn't aware of the 5' rule  Thanks for the info. I guess that will be one of the tweaks. The others being the lighting and how the ducts impact them. I don't have my reflected ceiling plan here in NY so I'll have to wait until I get back to Pittsburgh to review how the ducts will interact with the lighting. The fixtures are flush mount, so no issue as far as crossing below them, however the shop ceiling height is below 8 feet by a few inches and is suspended. The location of the collector has a ceiling height exceeding 8 feet. However I won't be able to run the ducts above the suspended ceiling as there's just way to many obstacles.

In the end, I'll let Oneida design the runs and purchase the components from them. The design fee is credited toward the purchase.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Finalizing the Shop Layout*
> 
> After considering removing the existing kitchenette, I think this layout works and allows me to keep it, at least for the time being. Now I just have to work out the details for the ducting. As it stands, I think I can get by with 4 ports. The band saw and planer/jointer can share one. The table saw and router table can share one as can the drill press and lathe. Those combinations were chosen because there is little chance I'll be using those parings during fabrication. I will more than likely have a need to run the TS and the planer during an operation, but having things set up in this way, I will not have to remove/replace the flexible connections to each machine to continue an operation. The small bench top machines (belt/disk sander, Ridgid combo sander and spindle sander) that will go on the cabinet at the lefthand side of the shop will be serviced by a shopvac system, which I'll need to work on when everything is in place, unless I can come up with a way to use the central system for this.
> 
> This may get some refinement, but I think all in all, this is a good working plan. Oh the dust collector is an Oneida 3HP Dust Gorilla Pro with Smart Boost. The room it's located in has an existing exhaust fan to the exterior.


i have no opinion as i have a simple dust collection system, but I am curious to see what design will oneida come up to according to your shop set-up !!! Best on everything my friend  !!!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Finalizing the Shop Layout*
> 
> After considering removing the existing kitchenette, I think this layout works and allows me to keep it, at least for the time being. Now I just have to work out the details for the ducting. As it stands, I think I can get by with 4 ports. The band saw and planer/jointer can share one. The table saw and router table can share one as can the drill press and lathe. Those combinations were chosen because there is little chance I'll be using those parings during fabrication. I will more than likely have a need to run the TS and the planer during an operation, but having things set up in this way, I will not have to remove/replace the flexible connections to each machine to continue an operation. The small bench top machines (belt/disk sander, Ridgid combo sander and spindle sander) that will go on the cabinet at the lefthand side of the shop will be serviced by a shopvac system, which I'll need to work on when everything is in place, unless I can come up with a way to use the central system for this.
> 
> This may get some refinement, but I think all in all, this is a good working plan. Oh the dust collector is an Oneida 3HP Dust Gorilla Pro with Smart Boost. The room it's located in has an existing exhaust fan to the exterior.


Bill, don't put a lot of stock in my recollection; please verify with Oneida or other credible sources.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Finalizing the Shop Layout*
> 
> After considering removing the existing kitchenette, I think this layout works and allows me to keep it, at least for the time being. Now I just have to work out the details for the ducting. As it stands, I think I can get by with 4 ports. The band saw and planer/jointer can share one. The table saw and router table can share one as can the drill press and lathe. Those combinations were chosen because there is little chance I'll be using those parings during fabrication. I will more than likely have a need to run the TS and the planer during an operation, but having things set up in this way, I will not have to remove/replace the flexible connections to each machine to continue an operation. The small bench top machines (belt/disk sander, Ridgid combo sander and spindle sander) that will go on the cabinet at the lefthand side of the shop will be serviced by a shopvac system, which I'll need to work on when everything is in place, unless I can come up with a way to use the central system for this.
> 
> This may get some refinement, but I think all in all, this is a good working plan. Oh the dust collector is an Oneida 3HP Dust Gorilla Pro with Smart Boost. The room it's located in has an existing exhaust fan to the exterior.





> Bill, don t put a lot of stock in my recollection; please verify with Oneida or other credible sources.
> 
> - AandCstyle


Art even if it wasn't the correct recollection, it sounds reasonable  Oneida is going to do the design. The plan I sent them doesn't show the dust collection layout, but only the placement of the machines. I'm realizing now, and I did inform them of this, that the TS will need it's own port as I will incorporating overhead dust collection via a Shark Guard with a 4" port. The cabinet of the TS has the option of 5" or 4" with the supplied reducer. I would like to keep it 5" for better performance. We'll see what they come up with


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

*Shop Setup Underway*

The last few weeks have been hectic and frankly, not a lot of fun. Packing and everything else associated with moving is pretty uninteresting and tiring. Not having a place to escape to such as my shop, doesn't help. However over the last few days I've been slowly getting things re-assembled in the new shop. I spend a few hours in the house unpacking domestic stuff such as kitchenware and other household items and a few hours in the shop readying it for action. That has helped relieve that desire to actually be working on some sort of project for the fun it provides.

This is the state of the new shop digs as of late yesterday afternoon 



















Right now there are quite a few things demanding my attention, but getting the shop functional is without a doubt, a priority for my sanity 

PS None of my machines will work unless I get a 220 sub-panel installed soon. Ah just one more item on the list lol


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Shop Setup Underway*
> 
> The last few weeks have been hectic and frankly, not a lot of fun. Packing and everything else associated with moving is pretty uninteresting and tiring. Not having a place to escape to such as my shop, doesn't help. However over the last few days I've been slowly getting things re-assembled in the new shop. I spend a few hours in the house unpacking domestic stuff such as kitchenware and other household items and a few hours in the shop readying it for action. That has helped relieve that desire to actually be working on some sort of project for the fun it provides.
> 
> ...


Man, what an awesome space bud. Now that you've got some tools in there for scale and layout, it's even more impressive. If I were you, I'd just live in there and rent the rest of the house out. ;-P


----------



## rbrjr1 (Nov 2, 2017)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Shop Setup Underway*
> 
> The last few weeks have been hectic and frankly, not a lot of fun. Packing and everything else associated with moving is pretty uninteresting and tiring. Not having a place to escape to such as my shop, doesn't help. However over the last few days I've been slowly getting things re-assembled in the new shop. I spend a few hours in the house unpacking domestic stuff such as kitchenware and other household items and a few hours in the shop readying it for action. That has helped relieve that desire to actually be working on some sort of project for the fun it provides.
> 
> ...


agree completely! 
great space..


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Shop Setup Underway*
> 
> The last few weeks have been hectic and frankly, not a lot of fun. Packing and everything else associated with moving is pretty uninteresting and tiring. Not having a place to escape to such as my shop, doesn't help. However over the last few days I've been slowly getting things re-assembled in the new shop. I spend a few hours in the house unpacking domestic stuff such as kitchenware and other household items and a few hours in the shop readying it for action. That has helped relieve that desire to actually be working on some sort of project for the fun it provides.
> 
> ...


Sweeeet…..!!!


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Shop Setup Underway*
> 
> The last few weeks have been hectic and frankly, not a lot of fun. Packing and everything else associated with moving is pretty uninteresting and tiring. Not having a place to escape to such as my shop, doesn't help. However over the last few days I've been slowly getting things re-assembled in the new shop. I spend a few hours in the house unpacking domestic stuff such as kitchenware and other household items and a few hours in the shop readying it for action. That has helped relieve that desire to actually be working on some sort of project for the fun it provides.
> 
> ...





> Man, what an awesome space bud. Now that you ve got some tools in there for scale and layout, it s even more impressive. If I were you, I d just live in there and rent the rest of the house out. ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen


LOL you may have an idea there Kenny. Maybe a woodworkers B&B 

Thanks rbr and Rick! Oh Rick, like your sig lol


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Shop Setup Underway*
> 
> The last few weeks have been hectic and frankly, not a lot of fun. Packing and everything else associated with moving is pretty uninteresting and tiring. Not having a place to escape to such as my shop, doesn't help. However over the last few days I've been slowly getting things re-assembled in the new shop. I spend a few hours in the house unpacking domestic stuff such as kitchenware and other household items and a few hours in the shop readying it for action. That has helped relieve that desire to actually be working on some sort of project for the fun it provides.
> 
> ...


Looks like Willie is fully functional. That's the important bit, right?


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Shop Setup Underway*
> 
> The last few weeks have been hectic and frankly, not a lot of fun. Packing and everything else associated with moving is pretty uninteresting and tiring. Not having a place to escape to such as my shop, doesn't help. However over the last few days I've been slowly getting things re-assembled in the new shop. I spend a few hours in the house unpacking domestic stuff such as kitchenware and other household items and a few hours in the shop readying it for action. That has helped relieve that desire to actually be working on some sort of project for the fun it provides.
> 
> ...


Awesome Bill!


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Shop Setup Underway*
> 
> The last few weeks have been hectic and frankly, not a lot of fun. Packing and everything else associated with moving is pretty uninteresting and tiring. Not having a place to escape to such as my shop, doesn't help. However over the last few days I've been slowly getting things re-assembled in the new shop. I spend a few hours in the house unpacking domestic stuff such as kitchenware and other household items and a few hours in the shop readying it for action. That has helped relieve that desire to actually be working on some sort of project for the fun it provides.
> 
> ...


looking great buddy !!!!!!!!!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Shop Setup Underway*
> 
> The last few weeks have been hectic and frankly, not a lot of fun. Packing and everything else associated with moving is pretty uninteresting and tiring. Not having a place to escape to such as my shop, doesn't help. However over the last few days I've been slowly getting things re-assembled in the new shop. I spend a few hours in the house unpacking domestic stuff such as kitchenware and other household items and a few hours in the shop readying it for action. That has helped relieve that desire to actually be working on some sort of project for the fun it provides.
> 
> ...





> LOL you may have an idea there Kenny. Maybe a woodworkers B&B
> 
> - builtinbkyn


I'd stay there


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Shop Setup Underway*
> 
> The last few weeks have been hectic and frankly, not a lot of fun. Packing and everything else associated with moving is pretty uninteresting and tiring. Not having a place to escape to such as my shop, doesn't help. However over the last few days I've been slowly getting things re-assembled in the new shop. I spend a few hours in the house unpacking domestic stuff such as kitchenware and other household items and a few hours in the shop readying it for action. That has helped relieve that desire to actually be working on some sort of project for the fun it provides.
> 
> ...





> LOL you may have an idea there Kenny. Maybe a woodworkers B&B
> 
> - builtinbkyn
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure the rates are very reasonable lol

I had an hour or so to make a little sawdust in the shop. So I turned a pizza cutter handle. This was much more fun than unpacking boxes and house cleaning 

I have a few small Christmas present projects I'd like to knock out before the holiday. Hopefully I'll be able to tackle them over the next few days.




























It hasn't been all work, well mostly it has lol, but it's still the holidays and I didn't want to let them go by without getting a tree up for Christmas. So with the help of a few good friends ….....


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Shop Setup Underway*
> 
> The last few weeks have been hectic and frankly, not a lot of fun. Packing and everything else associated with moving is pretty uninteresting and tiring. Not having a place to escape to such as my shop, doesn't help. However over the last few days I've been slowly getting things re-assembled in the new shop. I spend a few hours in the house unpacking domestic stuff such as kitchenware and other household items and a few hours in the shop readying it for action. That has helped relieve that desire to actually be working on some sort of project for the fun it provides.
> 
> ...


Very nice Bill! Happy Holidays buddy )


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Shop Setup Underway*
> 
> The last few weeks have been hectic and frankly, not a lot of fun. Packing and everything else associated with moving is pretty uninteresting and tiring. Not having a place to escape to such as my shop, doesn't help. However over the last few days I've been slowly getting things re-assembled in the new shop. I spend a few hours in the house unpacking domestic stuff such as kitchenware and other household items and a few hours in the shop readying it for action. That has helped relieve that desire to actually be working on some sort of project for the fun it provides.
> 
> ...


willie looks very happy there ….except second picture looks like he is hiding lol …..glad to see you made some saw dust :<))


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Shop Setup Underway*
> 
> The last few weeks have been hectic and frankly, not a lot of fun. Packing and everything else associated with moving is pretty uninteresting and tiring. Not having a place to escape to such as my shop, doesn't help. However over the last few days I've been slowly getting things re-assembled in the new shop. I spend a few hours in the house unpacking domestic stuff such as kitchenware and other household items and a few hours in the shop readying it for action. That has helped relieve that desire to actually be working on some sort of project for the fun it provides.
> 
> ...


I had a little time today to make a storage rack for some of the hand tools - most of which were either stuffed in a drawer or cabinet. I'd have to remember which drawer or cabinet and dig them out. Now I have my screwdrivers, rasps, files, braces and a few other tools, all in one spot.

Things are coming along, but have yet to get to my sub-panel that will supply power to the cabinet saw, band saw and dust collector. However I did pick up a shiny new panel, breakers, wire and outlets. Hopefully this weekend 



















Oh I know I'm needing a larger bench. Guess that's a project for this Spring


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Shop Setup Underway*
> 
> The last few weeks have been hectic and frankly, not a lot of fun. Packing and everything else associated with moving is pretty uninteresting and tiring. Not having a place to escape to such as my shop, doesn't help. However over the last few days I've been slowly getting things re-assembled in the new shop. I spend a few hours in the house unpacking domestic stuff such as kitchenware and other household items and a few hours in the shop readying it for action. That has helped relieve that desire to actually be working on some sort of project for the fun it provides.
> 
> ...


Looking good, Bill. Just take the stabby bits out of that big gray bench over by your kitchen and you'll have plenty of bench space. ;-)


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Shop Setup Underway*
> 
> The last few weeks have been hectic and frankly, not a lot of fun. Packing and everything else associated with moving is pretty uninteresting and tiring. Not having a place to escape to such as my shop, doesn't help. However over the last few days I've been slowly getting things re-assembled in the new shop. I spend a few hours in the house unpacking domestic stuff such as kitchenware and other household items and a few hours in the shop readying it for action. That has helped relieve that desire to actually be working on some sort of project for the fun it provides.
> 
> ...





> Looking good, Bill. Just take the stabby bits out of that big gray bench over by your kitchen and you ll have plenty of bench space. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


So you're saying' I don't need to install that sub-panel? :O


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Shop Setup Underway*
> 
> The last few weeks have been hectic and frankly, not a lot of fun. Packing and everything else associated with moving is pretty uninteresting and tiring. Not having a place to escape to such as my shop, doesn't help. However over the last few days I've been slowly getting things re-assembled in the new shop. I spend a few hours in the house unpacking domestic stuff such as kitchenware and other household items and a few hours in the shop readying it for action. That has helped relieve that desire to actually be working on some sort of project for the fun it provides.
> 
> ...


That's what he's saying Bill. Definitely install the sub-panel. ;-))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Shop Setup Underway*
> 
> The last few weeks have been hectic and frankly, not a lot of fun. Packing and everything else associated with moving is pretty uninteresting and tiring. Not having a place to escape to such as my shop, doesn't help. However over the last few days I've been slowly getting things re-assembled in the new shop. I spend a few hours in the house unpacking domestic stuff such as kitchenware and other household items and a few hours in the shop readying it for action. That has helped relieve that desire to actually be working on some sort of project for the fun it provides.
> 
> ...


i just don't think i never said this to a MAN before …but nice rack Bill ….i guess willie was camera shy in these pictures …..GREAT JOB :<))


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Shop Setup Underway*
> 
> The last few weeks have been hectic and frankly, not a lot of fun. Packing and everything else associated with moving is pretty uninteresting and tiring. Not having a place to escape to such as my shop, doesn't help. However over the last few days I've been slowly getting things re-assembled in the new shop. I spend a few hours in the house unpacking domestic stuff such as kitchenware and other household items and a few hours in the shop readying it for action. That has helped relieve that desire to actually be working on some sort of project for the fun it provides.
> 
> ...





> That s what he s saying Bill. Definitely install the sub-panel. ;-))
> 
> - HokieKen


Yeah I don't have it in me to be breaking down large pieces of stock. Besides, woodworkers coming to visit the B&B might expect a modern shop to play in 



> i just don t think i never said this to a MAN before …but nice rack Bill ….i guess willie was camera shy in these pictures …..GREAT JOB :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Thanks and I won't take it the wrong way 

Tony, Willie hates the shop, but he hates being out in 5 degree weather more. I think he was barking, telling me he wanted to come in, when I took that pic lol


----------



## rbrjr1 (Nov 2, 2017)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Shop Setup Underway*
> 
> The last few weeks have been hectic and frankly, not a lot of fun. Packing and everything else associated with moving is pretty uninteresting and tiring. Not having a place to escape to such as my shop, doesn't help. However over the last few days I've been slowly getting things re-assembled in the new shop. I spend a few hours in the house unpacking domestic stuff such as kitchenware and other household items and a few hours in the shop readying it for action. That has helped relieve that desire to actually be working on some sort of project for the fun it provides.
> 
> ...


it's impressive.. 
tell us about the wall mounted drawer and desktop unit.. I like that..


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Shop Setup Underway*
> 
> The last few weeks have been hectic and frankly, not a lot of fun. Packing and everything else associated with moving is pretty uninteresting and tiring. Not having a place to escape to such as my shop, doesn't help. However over the last few days I've been slowly getting things re-assembled in the new shop. I spend a few hours in the house unpacking domestic stuff such as kitchenware and other household items and a few hours in the shop readying it for action. That has helped relieve that desire to actually be working on some sort of project for the fun it provides.
> 
> ...





> it s impressive..
> tell us about the wall mounted drawer and desktop unit.. I like that..
> 
> - rbrjr1


Thanks. The drawer storage is for chisels and some small tools such as riflers, files and a few other tools such as spoke shaves, card scrapers and other tools that need a storage solution. I never posted it as a project, but it's covered here in my blog. New Shop in the Raw #9: Hand Tool Storage/Sharpening Station

I did intend to use the cabinet as a sharpening station, but that never happened. In that last shop I didn't have a desk or surface for my laptop, notebooks, etc, so it was instead used for that. In the new shop, I'll have a sharpening station with running water located in an adjacent area, so that surface on the cabinet will just be used as another small work surface of sorts.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

*Getting Electrified*

OK now that all of the holiday stuff is out of the way, I have the time to get power distribution for my machines installed. This morning I removed an outdated telephone system that I'm still scratching my head about. I'll post a pic of it later, but it looks like it would be suitable for handling a decent size hotel or office building. Every system in this house is commercial grade, from the 400amp service via a Siemans distribution panel to the existing Sylvania sub panels.

I have the new panel mounted and the drops located. The furring on the walls run horizontally so I'll need to pick up some raceway to run the drops down on the outside of the walls, which is fine as it doesn't need to look pretty. I also need to pick up the devices for each power point and the service wire to tie in the new sub panel. Hopefully I'll be up and running over the next day or so.

Here's the existing main distribution panel. It services four sub panels - one of which I'll have to tie into for the shop sub panel.










And what I've accomplished so far.




























The third outlet is located in the other room where the DC is going to be located.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Getting Electrified*
> 
> OK now that all of the holiday stuff is out of the way, I have the time to get power distribution for my machines installed. This morning I removed an outdated telephone system that I'm still scratching my head about. I'll post a pic of it later, but it looks like it would be suitable for handling a decent size hotel or office building. Every system in this house is commercial grade, from the 400amp service via a Siemans distribution panel to the existing Sylvania sub panels.
> 
> ...


Looking nice. That drop ceiling makes things nice even though I like high ceilings I could see that would have benefits.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Getting Electrified*
> 
> OK now that all of the holiday stuff is out of the way, I have the time to get power distribution for my machines installed. This morning I removed an outdated telephone system that I'm still scratching my head about. I'll post a pic of it later, but it looks like it would be suitable for handling a decent size hotel or office building. Every system in this house is commercial grade, from the 400amp service via a Siemans distribution panel to the existing Sylvania sub panels.
> 
> ...


Read your prior blogs Bill. What a wonderful shop! Most of us can only dream about a shop like this, but it's great that you have actually realized it and I hope you get a lot of enjoyment working in it.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Getting Electrified*
> 
> OK now that all of the holiday stuff is out of the way, I have the time to get power distribution for my machines installed. This morning I removed an outdated telephone system that I'm still scratching my head about. I'll post a pic of it later, but it looks like it would be suitable for handling a decent size hotel or office building. Every system in this house is commercial grade, from the 400amp service via a Siemans distribution panel to the existing Sylvania sub panels.
> 
> ...


"Hopefully I'll be up and running over the next day or so." This must be a very exciting time for you. Let there be power!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Getting Electrified*
> 
> OK now that all of the holiday stuff is out of the way, I have the time to get power distribution for my machines installed. This morning I removed an outdated telephone system that I'm still scratching my head about. I'll post a pic of it later, but it looks like it would be suitable for handling a decent size hotel or office building. Every system in this house is commercial grade, from the 400amp service via a Siemans distribution panel to the existing Sylvania sub panels.
> 
> ...


Bill, the new shop seems to right on track. I bought a few of those Borg Bins you recommended and started packing things up, long way to go!


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Getting Electrified*
> 
> OK now that all of the holiday stuff is out of the way, I have the time to get power distribution for my machines installed. This morning I removed an outdated telephone system that I'm still scratching my head about. I'll post a pic of it later, but it looks like it would be suitable for handling a decent size hotel or office building. Every system in this house is commercial grade, from the 400amp service via a Siemans distribution panel to the existing Sylvania sub panels.
> 
> ...





> Looking nice. That drop ceiling makes things nice even though I like high ceilings I could see that would have benefits.
> 
> - bearkatwood


Thanks Brian. Yeah I would much prefer a higher ceiling too. However the suspended ceiling is nice for running the wire. Unfortunately I don't think I'll have room for the DC ducts, though I haven't really taken a hard look at that yet. It may work, but require a work-around.



> Read your prior blogs Bill. What a wonderful shop! Most of us can only dream about a shop like this, but it s great that you have actually realized it and I hope you get a lot of enjoyment working in it.
> 
> - stefang


Thank you Mike. I hope I can do it justice  Glad to see you post and up and around!



> "Hopefully I'll be up and running over the next day or so." This must be a very exciting time for you. Let there be power!
> 
> - AandCstyle


Hey Art. Yup I'm itching to make some sawdust lol I still have some work to do before that happens. I have to get the new DC assembled and the ducts run. But at least I'll be operational once that's complete.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Getting Electrified*
> 
> OK now that all of the holiday stuff is out of the way, I have the time to get power distribution for my machines installed. This morning I removed an outdated telephone system that I'm still scratching my head about. I'll post a pic of it later, but it looks like it would be suitable for handling a decent size hotel or office building. Every system in this house is commercial grade, from the 400amp service via a Siemans distribution panel to the existing Sylvania sub panels.
> 
> ...





> Bill, the new shop seems to right on track. I bought a few of those Borg Bins you recommended and started packing things up, long way to go!
> 
> - theoldfart


Hey Kevin. Thanks. I don't envy what you need to do for the move, but do envy your future locale  Glad the bins are working for you.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Getting Electrified*
> 
> OK now that all of the holiday stuff is out of the way, I have the time to get power distribution for my machines installed. This morning I removed an outdated telephone system that I'm still scratching my head about. I'll post a pic of it later, but it looks like it would be suitable for handling a decent size hotel or office building. Every system in this house is commercial grade, from the 400amp service via a Siemans distribution panel to the existing Sylvania sub panels.
> 
> ...


It's getting sooo close Bill. You lucky dawg ;-)


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Getting Electrified*
> 
> OK now that all of the holiday stuff is out of the way, I have the time to get power distribution for my machines installed. This morning I removed an outdated telephone system that I'm still scratching my head about. I'll post a pic of it later, but it looks like it would be suitable for handling a decent size hotel or office building. Every system in this house is commercial grade, from the 400amp service via a Siemans distribution panel to the existing Sylvania sub panels.
> 
> ...





> It s getting sooo close Bill. You lucky dawg ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Closer  Still need to assemble the Oneida DC and install the ducts, but I'm now fully powered! I have my HF DC available for now, but I'm looking forward to having a central system that located out of earshot.

Power for the Delta. Would have liked a floor outlet, but that wasn't possible.










Bandsaw ready to rock.










Wired up a new cord for the bandsaw. The one it came with was pretty ragged. That baby purrs like a kitten.










I need to order a few blades. Just have the 1" it came with.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Getting Electrified*
> 
> OK now that all of the holiday stuff is out of the way, I have the time to get power distribution for my machines installed. This morning I removed an outdated telephone system that I'm still scratching my head about. I'll post a pic of it later, but it looks like it would be suitable for handling a decent size hotel or office building. Every system in this house is commercial grade, from the 400amp service via a Siemans distribution panel to the existing Sylvania sub panels.
> 
> ...


Nice Bill. That is one big, sexy bandsaw! It does kind of suck to have to run the table saw cord across the floor. I suppose I could learn to live with it though if I had to… ;-p


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

*New Outfeed Table for the Unisaw - Well Sort Of*

I was going to build a new table from scratch, but then figured I could just put a new skin on the existing one and have it match the Delta extension. So yesterday and today I went about doing just that to the outfeed table I made two plus years ago. It was getting tired looking and since this is a spiffy new shop, I figured the Unisaw should look spiffy too.

Yesterday I picked up everything, well almost everything I thought I would need. Unfortunately things don't always work out as planned, including going to Fastenal to get 3/8×24 flat head screws and them telling you they would have to order them. If that wasn't enough of a bummer, getting to the Fastenal was a crazy trip. Up, down and all around Pittsburgh, which ended up burning quite a lot of the day. The up and down and all around is sort of what I like about this area, including the old industrial and railroad buildings that dot the landscape. Passing through some places makes one feel as if they entered a portal to the 1930s. Very cool.

Today I went about making this happen. Here's the "almost new" outfeed table looking spiffy - for the time being - and some of the process.


















































































Yesterday I received plans from Oneida for the ducts I'll need for the new collector. It doesn't appear I'll be able to run them above the drop ceiling as there's just too much up there already. So no one over 6'-4" is allowed in the shop lol


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Outfeed Table for the Unisaw - Well Sort Of*
> 
> I was going to build a new table from scratch, but then figured I could just put a new skin on the existing one and have it match the Delta extension. So yesterday and today I went about doing just that to the outfeed table I made two plus years ago. It was getting tired looking and since this is a spiffy new shop, I figured the Unisaw should look spiffy too.
> 
> ...


Great job, congrats


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Outfeed Table for the Unisaw - Well Sort Of*
> 
> I was going to build a new table from scratch, but then figured I could just put a new skin on the existing one and have it match the Delta extension. So yesterday and today I went about doing just that to the outfeed table I made two plus years ago. It was getting tired looking and since this is a spiffy new shop, I figured the Unisaw should look spiffy too.
> 
> ...


Dang, you shop is nicer than my kitchen…


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Outfeed Table for the Unisaw - Well Sort Of*
> 
> I was going to build a new table from scratch, but then figured I could just put a new skin on the existing one and have it match the Delta extension. So yesterday and today I went about doing just that to the outfeed table I made two plus years ago. It was getting tired looking and since this is a spiffy new shop, I figured the Unisaw should look spiffy too.
> 
> ...


I agree with Jerry on your shop AND your outfeed table. Very nicework.

BTW - what are the blue strips where the miter slot would go? Are they inset miter slots or something else?

Also - did you run your aluminum angle through the saw? If so, what blade did you use?


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Outfeed Table for the Unisaw - Well Sort Of*
> 
> I was going to build a new table from scratch, but then figured I could just put a new skin on the existing one and have it match the Delta extension. So yesterday and today I went about doing just that to the outfeed table I made two plus years ago. It was getting tired looking and since this is a spiffy new shop, I figured the Unisaw should look spiffy too.
> 
> ...


Thanks Norm, Jerry and Earl. Having fun setting up the shop. Hopefully it'll be more fun to actually be using it lol Glad I made all the shop fixtures the first time around.

Earl, the blue in the miter slots is nothing but blue tape. I taped them to protect them from my sloppy handiwork with the contact cement. Looks like the blue on the Delta so I'll leave it until they disintegrate on their own  Yes I cut the angle on the saw. I have a stack of old blades. The one I used was the thinnest with a negative hook and 60T. I think it was the blade that came on a Kobalt miter saw I have. Nothing special. Just have to take small bites and go slow. I think I made four passes.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Outfeed Table for the Unisaw - Well Sort Of*
> 
> I was going to build a new table from scratch, but then figured I could just put a new skin on the existing one and have it match the Delta extension. So yesterday and today I went about doing just that to the outfeed table I made two plus years ago. It was getting tired looking and since this is a spiffy new shop, I figured the Unisaw should look spiffy too.
> 
> ...


Nice looking shop and table saw. What Dust collector did you get?


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Outfeed Table for the Unisaw - Well Sort Of*
> 
> I was going to build a new table from scratch, but then figured I could just put a new skin on the existing one and have it match the Delta extension. So yesterday and today I went about doing just that to the outfeed table I made two plus years ago. It was getting tired looking and since this is a spiffy new shop, I figured the Unisaw should look spiffy too.
> 
> ...


Super nice. I envy how much room you have in your shop.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Outfeed Table for the Unisaw - Well Sort Of*
> 
> I was going to build a new table from scratch, but then figured I could just put a new skin on the existing one and have it match the Delta extension. So yesterday and today I went about doing just that to the outfeed table I made two plus years ago. It was getting tired looking and since this is a spiffy new shop, I figured the Unisaw should look spiffy too.
> 
> ...





> Nice looking shop and table saw. What Dust collector did you get?
> 
> - Redoak49


Thanks. A 3hp Oneida Gorilla Pro with smart boost.



> Super nice. I envy how much room you have in your shop.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Thanks Bob. I'm sure it will be nice to have the extra space once I get into a project. But knowing me, I'll find a way to fill it up with junk


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Outfeed Table for the Unisaw - Well Sort Of*
> 
> I was going to build a new table from scratch, but then figured I could just put a new skin on the existing one and have it match the Delta extension. So yesterday and today I went about doing just that to the outfeed table I made two plus years ago. It was getting tired looking and since this is a spiffy new shop, I figured the Unisaw should look spiffy too.
> 
> ...


Very nice job Bill !

How are you likng the front wheel drive unisaw ? any complaints ?


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Outfeed Table for the Unisaw - Well Sort Of*
> 
> I was going to build a new table from scratch, but then figured I could just put a new skin on the existing one and have it match the Delta extension. So yesterday and today I went about doing just that to the outfeed table I made two plus years ago. It was getting tired looking and since this is a spiffy new shop, I figured the Unisaw should look spiffy too.
> 
> ...





> Very nice job Bill !
> 
> How are you likng the front wheel drive unisaw ? any complaints ?
> 
> - cabmaker


Thanks. I really like the saw. I like the controls at the front and more so since installing a Wixey, which would require even more of a reach under the table to tilt the arbor, since the Wixey projects out and down from the fence rail. I also like the front release for the riving knife and the large throat opening for the room it provides to make blade changes. One thing I did discover is the milling of the top could be better. I haven't used a dial indicator to verify this, but I think the miter slots are not consistent in depth and they still show milling marks. This could have been done better. But overall, I really like the saw. It has plenty of power and the top is larger than most in this class. It's also as heavy as most industrial cabinet saws at 625lbs.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Outfeed Table for the Unisaw - Well Sort Of*
> 
> I was going to build a new table from scratch, but then figured I could just put a new skin on the existing one and have it match the Delta extension. So yesterday and today I went about doing just that to the outfeed table I made two plus years ago. It was getting tired looking and since this is a spiffy new shop, I figured the Unisaw should look spiffy too.
> 
> ...


That saw is a thing of beauty. Mine certainly doesn't have that retro industrial chic look.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Outfeed Table for the Unisaw - Well Sort Of*
> 
> I was going to build a new table from scratch, but then figured I could just put a new skin on the existing one and have it match the Delta extension. So yesterday and today I went about doing just that to the outfeed table I made two plus years ago. It was getting tired looking and since this is a spiffy new shop, I figured the Unisaw should look spiffy too.
> 
> ...


My God what a shop you are building buddy !!!
And the table saw out-feed table looks fantastic too !!!


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Outfeed Table for the Unisaw - Well Sort Of*
> 
> I was going to build a new table from scratch, but then figured I could just put a new skin on the existing one and have it match the Delta extension. So yesterday and today I went about doing just that to the outfeed table I made two plus years ago. It was getting tired looking and since this is a spiffy new shop, I figured the Unisaw should look spiffy too.
> 
> ...


That turned out so nice.


----------



## adali (Feb 14, 2018)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Outfeed Table for the Unisaw - Well Sort Of*
> 
> I was going to build a new table from scratch, but then figured I could just put a new skin on the existing one and have it match the Delta extension. So yesterday and today I went about doing just that to the outfeed table I made two plus years ago. It was getting tired looking and since this is a spiffy new shop, I figured the Unisaw should look spiffy too.
> 
> ...


Büyük, düzenli, çok beğendim. tebrikler.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *New Outfeed Table for the Unisaw - Well Sort Of*
> 
> I was going to build a new table from scratch, but then figured I could just put a new skin on the existing one and have it match the Delta extension. So yesterday and today I went about doing just that to the outfeed table I made two plus years ago. It was getting tired looking and since this is a spiffy new shop, I figured the Unisaw should look spiffy too.
> 
> ...





> Büyük, düzenli, çok beğendim. tebrikler.
> 
> - adali


teşekkür ederim!


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

*Needed A Fix*

Yesterday I decided to forego doing some other things around the house that still need attention - oh and continuing to unpack boxes  - and chose to get a small shop fix. It's been a while and I really needed to be in the shop making something, anything, to get away from the drudgery of the after-move.

So I decided to take on a small project that cured an ill that's been bugging me since my old shop back in Brooklyn - having a dedicated storage solution for abrasives. The reclaimed green cabinet pictured below, was my prior storage for abrasives and pretty much everything else that didn't have it's own home. It started to become a mess of a situation. Happily, I had some plywood and MDF on hand and left over from another project I made a few weeks back - some window seat cushions for my bathroom/closet/dressing room. Yeah that's the "man's" dressing room here in the new digs. There's one for the lady of the house too. That remains empty lol

Well this is the little cabinet/holder I came up with - sort of a combination of other's solutions to this. Oh I started with an idea, but no plan. Man it's way better to have a plan. I didn't start out with the idea of having the shelves slide, so routing the slots after the fact and in each individual component really sucked lol No matter how accurately you have your equipment dialed in, getting those little dados to align perfectly is a bear. Should have made all of the dados and just cut the board up after the fact. Ah but no plan and well, I paid the price in frustration. :O



















Here's the seat cushions I made using some pleather purchased off of Amazon. They're much easier on the butt than the bare Brazilian cherry lol










Next up is a storage solution for all of the pin nailers and staplers I have, some of which are just sitting on that cabinet behind the bench. 

Oh today I'll be receiving the ducts for my DC from Oneida. Guess that will be a few day job getting them installed. I'll have to assemble the DC first though


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Needed A Fix*
> 
> Yesterday I decided to forego doing some other things around the house that still need attention - oh and continuing to unpack boxes  - and chose to get a small shop fix. It's been a while and I really needed to be in the shop making something, anything, to get away from the drudgery of the after-move.
> 
> ...


Bill, way too much energy! I'm tired just reading the post. My packing is proceeding slowly, our house has its first showing Friday so guess i'd better get going.

Everything looks first class, great progress.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Needed A Fix*
> 
> Yesterday I decided to forego doing some other things around the house that still need attention - oh and continuing to unpack boxes  - and chose to get a small shop fix. It's been a while and I really needed to be in the shop making something, anything, to get away from the drudgery of the after-move.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kevin. Ah the energy for doing "house things" is waning. Maybe it's been the time of year and the dreary weather, but with DST ending by weeks and and hopefully some better weather, it will come back. I've been doing things to make the house more energy efficient, changing all of the overhead lighting and outdoor lighting to LED and installing timers and smart switches. Man I shaved off quite a lot of watts doing just that. It's boring and not creative, but a needed endeavor. Looking forward to not having those chores and being able to just amble down to the shop to "play" 

Good luck with your house showing. Oh and the move too. I'm sure you'll be happy when it's a reality. Just be prepared to wonder what the inside of your shop looks like for a bit lol We get used to having things just so and our stuff in a place where we can find it readily. When everything is in a box somewhere in the house and you then need to choose where it needs to be, it's work and not play


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Needed A Fix*
> 
> Yesterday I decided to forego doing some other things around the house that still need attention - oh and continuing to unpack boxes  - and chose to get a small shop fix. It's been a while and I really needed to be in the shop making something, anything, to get away from the drudgery of the after-move.
> 
> ...


Bill, I am getting a FLW vibe from your house. I am truly envious if I am correct. Say it ain't so, Bill.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Needed A Fix*
> 
> Yesterday I decided to forego doing some other things around the house that still need attention - oh and continuing to unpack boxes  - and chose to get a small shop fix. It's been a while and I really needed to be in the shop making something, anything, to get away from the drudgery of the after-move.
> 
> ...


So there are some windows and not a bad view. It looks to be turning out nicely. Hope the move hasn't set you back too bad. Looking forward to seeing one of my saws in these pictures


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Needed A Fix*
> 
> Yesterday I decided to forego doing some other things around the house that still need attention - oh and continuing to unpack boxes  - and chose to get a small shop fix. It's been a while and I really needed to be in the shop making something, anything, to get away from the drudgery of the after-move.
> 
> ...





> Bill, I am getting a FLW vibe from your house. I am truly envious if I am correct. Say it ain t so, Bill.
> 
> - AandCstyle


Hey Art. Not sure what FLW is, but it must be something good lol



> So there are some windows and not a bad view. It looks to be turning out nicely. Hope the move hasn t set you back too bad. Looking forward to seeing one of my saws in these pictures
> 
> - bearkatwood


Brian those aren't the shop windows. Man I wish they were in the shop. I'm looking forward to seeing one of your saw put to work in my shop too lol Maybe a carcass saw with a nice curly walnut tote?


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Needed A Fix*
> 
> Yesterday I decided to forego doing some other things around the house that still need attention - oh and continuing to unpack boxes  - and chose to get a small shop fix. It's been a while and I really needed to be in the shop making something, anything, to get away from the drudgery of the after-move.
> 
> ...


FLW = Frank Lloyd Wright I thought you of all people would be among the cognoscenti. Now, I will guess that your new home isn't FLW and that I was wrong once again. haha


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Needed A Fix*
> 
> Yesterday I decided to forego doing some other things around the house that still need attention - oh and continuing to unpack boxes  - and chose to get a small shop fix. It's been a while and I really needed to be in the shop making something, anything, to get away from the drudgery of the after-move.
> 
> ...





> FLW = Frank Lloyd Wright I thought you of all people would be among the cognoscenti. Now, I will guess that your new home isn t FLW and that I was wrong once again. haha
> 
> - AandCstyle


LOL well I guess that is something I should have known, but it went way over my head. You wouldn't be the first to suggest that. Actually the architect who designed, built and lived here was responsible for some restorative work done to the Kaufmann residence - Fallingwater. There's certainly some FLW influence in this house design.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Needed A Fix*
> 
> Yesterday I decided to forego doing some other things around the house that still need attention - oh and continuing to unpack boxes  - and chose to get a small shop fix. It's been a while and I really needed to be in the shop making something, anything, to get away from the drudgery of the after-move.
> 
> ...


Whew, I feel better now. The relatively low ceilings, lots of windows and low window sills were the clues I used to hazard my guess. Fallingwater is one of my favorite places, especially in the Spring when the rhododendrons are in bloom and the creek is rushing.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Needed A Fix*
> 
> Yesterday I decided to forego doing some other things around the house that still need attention - oh and continuing to unpack boxes  - and chose to get a small shop fix. It's been a while and I really needed to be in the shop making something, anything, to get away from the drudgery of the after-move.
> 
> ...





> Whew, I feel better now. The relatively low ceilings, lots of windows and low window sills were the clues I used to hazard my guess. Fallingwater is one of my favorite places, especially in the Spring when the rhododendrons are in bloom and the creek is rushing.
> 
> - AandCstyle


I have yet to visit FW. That's at the top of my agenda this Spring


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Needed A Fix*
> 
> Yesterday I decided to forego doing some other things around the house that still need attention - oh and continuing to unpack boxes  - and chose to get a small shop fix. It's been a while and I really needed to be in the shop making something, anything, to get away from the drudgery of the after-move.
> 
> ...


What's that saying? Good judgement comes from experience… which comes from bad judgement. I tell myself that every time I put a project together in the wrong order. "Well, I learned something from that one!"


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Needed A Fix*
> 
> Yesterday I decided to forego doing some other things around the house that still need attention - oh and continuing to unpack boxes  - and chose to get a small shop fix. It's been a while and I really needed to be in the shop making something, anything, to get away from the drudgery of the after-move.
> 
> ...





> What's that saying? Good judgement comes from experience… which comes from bad judgement. I tell myself that every time I put a project together in the wrong order. "Well, I learned something from that one!"
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave I keep having to remind myself - "Order of operations" - like in math. Ah it's always better to start off with a plan. I'm not skilled or experienced enough to do it otherwise, but I try lol


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Needed A Fix*
> 
> Yesterday I decided to forego doing some other things around the house that still need attention - oh and continuing to unpack boxes  - and chose to get a small shop fix. It's been a while and I really needed to be in the shop making something, anything, to get away from the drudgery of the after-move.
> 
> ...


Well, what I've found is that the most important thing (as a hand tool woodworker, at least) is work-holding. And if the order of operations is wrong, you've made workholding harder for yourself. Unfortunately, I'm still new enough at this that sometimes I don't realize I'm painting myself into a corner until I look down and see the paint all around my shoes. Oops.

I still don't start with a plan every time, but I'm getting better about asking myself "is there anything else I should be doing before I glue these parts together?" And when I don't, I get more experienced. :-/


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

*Fun Addressing Another Little Annoyance*

Most of the brad nailers, staplers and pin nailers I have didn't come with their own case - the majority of the Porter Cable - and they've been floating around the shop with no real home. So today I started a little project to get another woodworking fix lol

Cut some dovetails to make a frame and mounted the guns to give them a handy home. I may or may not make a door to enclose and protect them from dust/chip accumulation coming off of the lathe, but this is certainly a better situation than what I was dealing with.























































I have a matching Airy brad nailer to the stapler (the orange one) which is evidently still back in NYC in storage - hence the vacant space - which will find it's home once I get the chance to retrieve it. I'm pretty happy with this solution which was inspired by a recently posted project by another LJ.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Fun Addressing Another Little Annoyance*
> 
> Most of the brad nailers, staplers and pin nailers I have didn't come with their own case - the majority of the Porter Cable - and they've been floating around the shop with no real home. So today I started a little project to get another woodworking fix lol
> 
> ...


Nice, Bill! Now your nailers have a nice home.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Fun Addressing Another Little Annoyance*
> 
> Most of the brad nailers, staplers and pin nailers I have didn't come with their own case - the majority of the Porter Cable - and they've been floating around the shop with no real home. So today I started a little project to get another woodworking fix lol
> 
> ...


Bill, you need to make a trip out here and get me organized. This is really nice, mine just get thrown where ever I can find room for them.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Fun Addressing Another Little Annoyance*
> 
> Most of the brad nailers, staplers and pin nailers I have didn't come with their own case - the majority of the Porter Cable - and they've been floating around the shop with no real home. So today I started a little project to get another woodworking fix lol
> 
> ...


Great organization. Nice to have everything visible and accessible.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Fun Addressing Another Little Annoyance*
> 
> Most of the brad nailers, staplers and pin nailers I have didn't come with their own case - the majority of the Porter Cable - and they've been floating around the shop with no real home. So today I started a little project to get another woodworking fix lol
> 
> ...


I am not a fan of tool cases for much regular use. There are a couple I use, but mostly I store a lot of the cases I do have up in the attic.

I did almost the same as you for nailers, except I was too lazy to make it as nice as yours, and opted for everyday ol' pegboard. Your setup looks very nice.


----------



## tacky68 (Jun 29, 2014)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Fun Addressing Another Little Annoyance*
> 
> Most of the brad nailers, staplers and pin nailers I have didn't come with their own case - the majority of the Porter Cable - and they've been floating around the shop with no real home. So today I started a little project to get another woodworking fix lol
> 
> ...


Bill: Like the nailer cabinet, door is a great idea. Keeps the dust out, and gives a more finished look. Mine get piled

up on one end of a wall work bench in their plastic cases, because I am out of room. Can you post pics of your

router table, with some specs? I want/need a new one , and I am looking for ideas. Deciding on the buy/build route.

I saw yours in background, and it looks like what I am after.

Thank you, Tim


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Fun Addressing Another Little Annoyance*
> 
> Most of the brad nailers, staplers and pin nailers I have didn't come with their own case - the majority of the Porter Cable - and they've been floating around the shop with no real home. So today I started a little project to get another woodworking fix lol
> 
> ...


I need to build some of those badly.
Your have really turned out nice!!!


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Fun Addressing Another Little Annoyance*
> 
> Most of the brad nailers, staplers and pin nailers I have didn't come with their own case - the majority of the Porter Cable - and they've been floating around the shop with no real home. So today I started a little project to get another woodworking fix lol
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. As I said, I was inspired to make this after seeing a project posted the other day by another LJ and I was tired of looking at them sitting on the back counter in the shop. I also needed a simple project to get the woodworking juices flowing again 

Unfortunately, I'm one of those people who can't get things done unless I start out with stuff being organized. My synapses don't fire right lol So having a place for everything and everything in it's place helps me stay as sane as possible. Though don't get me wrong. I am perfectly capable of making a mess during a project where I'm not even able to find one of the half dozen or so tape measures I own. But at the end of the day, it's nice to be able to clean up relatively quickly because there's a specific place to stow a specific tool or material. I try to clean up at the end of each shop session - at least getting the tools put away.

Wish I was making more creative stuff, but I guess that will come one day - hopefully soon 

Tim, here's a link to the router table build and the project card. Nothing fancy, but it is pretty solid and a nice platform to work on. Though I know most use 3/4" ply, most all of my shop cabinets and fixtures I used 1/2" ply. I find it to be sturdy enough. It's certainly easier on the back when carrying it 

http://lumberjocks.com/builtinbkyn/blog/102194


----------



## tacky68 (Jun 29, 2014)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Fun Addressing Another Little Annoyance*
> 
> Most of the brad nailers, staplers and pin nailers I have didn't come with their own case - the majority of the Porter Cable - and they've been floating around the shop with no real home. So today I started a little project to get another woodworking fix lol
> 
> ...


Bill: Thank you so much for the quick response, I appreciate it. I did not realize you had posted on the build, my bad.

After much deliberation, I think I am going the Jessem top/ lift/ fence/stock guides route, and build my own cabinet

like you did. Finding enough time to do it right is tough. Excited though, and I will refer back to yours. Thanks again.

Tim

P.S. Your shepherd is beautiful.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Fun Addressing Another Little Annoyance*
> 
> Most of the brad nailers, staplers and pin nailers I have didn't come with their own case - the majority of the Porter Cable - and they've been floating around the shop with no real home. So today I started a little project to get another woodworking fix lol
> 
> ...





> Bill: Thank you so much for the quick response, I appreciate it. I did not realize you had posted on the build, my bad.
> 
> After much deliberation, I think I am going the Jessem top/ lift/ fence/stock guides route, and build my own cabinet
> 
> ...


Tim you'll like the Jessem fence. It's well made and well thought out.

William Wallace gets bored in the shop. I think he would prefer to be out running around in the forest. Today was no exception lol


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Fun Addressing Another Little Annoyance*
> 
> Most of the brad nailers, staplers and pin nailers I have didn't come with their own case - the majority of the Porter Cable - and they've been floating around the shop with no real home. So today I started a little project to get another woodworking fix lol
> 
> ...


So behind Willie on that bandsaw is a piece of wedge I parted in pretty to turn to make a beefier handle for my Knew Concepts coping saw. The original handle is ok, but a little thin even for my medium sized hands. Thought the wedge would look nice.




























I'll get some finish on it tomorrow, but I won't have the ferrel material until Monday. It should look and feel pretty nice.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Fun Addressing Another Little Annoyance*
> 
> Most of the brad nailers, staplers and pin nailers I have didn't come with their own case - the majority of the Porter Cable - and they've been floating around the shop with no real home. So today I started a little project to get another woodworking fix lol
> 
> ...


Nice looking handle, Bill. It's that sort of thing that has me thinking I'll eventually build myself a lathe.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Fun Addressing Another Little Annoyance*
> 
> Most of the brad nailers, staplers and pin nailers I have didn't come with their own case - the majority of the Porter Cable - and they've been floating around the shop with no real home. So today I started a little project to get another woodworking fix lol
> 
> ...


Great looking shop dog you have there!! (And wow on your shop as well. ) I have an 11+ year old German shepherd and then a "pup" who is almost 17 months. My older dog is a great shop "helper" who loves to snooze on her blanket under a table I have my miter saw mounted on. The younger one does ok if tired from playing but has too much energy to be patient with too long of time in the shop.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Fun Addressing Another Little Annoyance*
> 
> Most of the brad nailers, staplers and pin nailers I have didn't come with their own case - the majority of the Porter Cable - and they've been floating around the shop with no real home. So today I started a little project to get another woodworking fix lol
> 
> ...


Ah I see spell check decided to change "wenge" to "wedge"  Well there was a wedge there too lol



> Nice looking handle, Bill. It's that sort of thing that has me thinking I'll eventually build myself a lathe.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Thanks Dave. Dave I've had some fun using the lathe since purchasing it. Haven't made anything of consequence other than a few knobs, handles, pens, bottle openers and pizza cutters, but I know I like turning. I'll have to try making a few small bowls soon, but I think I'll get some traditional turning chisels for that. The carbide cutters are forgiving, but also don't produce very good results on their own. I can see they require more sanding after the fact than would HSS steel chisels with the appropriate cutting profiles.



> Great looking shop dog you have there!! (And wow on your shop as well. ) I have an 11+ year old German shepherd and then a "pup" who is almost 17 months. My older dog is a great shop "helper" who loves to snooze on her blanket under a table I have my miter saw mounted on. The younger one does ok if tired from playing but has too much energy to be patient with too long of time in the shop.
> 
> - BB1


BB1, thanks. Actually Willie has a shop bed, but he can't see the TV from there. So he chooses to not use it as much unless he's really bored or I have music on lol

A 17 month old? I bet he/she? is raring to go  Willie may have a young sister this Spring, but I'll have to think on that a bit more.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Fun Addressing Another Little Annoyance*
> 
> Most of the brad nailers, staplers and pin nailers I have didn't come with their own case - the majority of the Porter Cable - and they've been floating around the shop with no real home. So today I started a little project to get another woodworking fix lol
> 
> ...


Nice solution. Looks great and easy to access.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Fun Addressing Another Little Annoyance*
> 
> Most of the brad nailers, staplers and pin nailers I have didn't come with their own case - the majority of the Porter Cable - and they've been floating around the shop with no real home. So today I started a little project to get another woodworking fix lol
> 
> ...


Oh, our pup Teddee has a LOT of energy. Smart girl who has been a great addition, although a lot of work with training. Funny how we forgot all the stuff our currently older dog got into when she was a pup.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Fun Addressing Another Little Annoyance*
> 
> Most of the brad nailers, staplers and pin nailers I have didn't come with their own case - the majority of the Porter Cable - and they've been floating around the shop with no real home. So today I started a little project to get another woodworking fix lol
> 
> ...





> Funny how we forgot all the stuff our currently older dog got into when she was a pup.
> 
> - BB1


Yeah that's why I have to think about it a bit more. Oh and the hair issue too. But I have to say, Willie never touched a thing in the house. However he did do quite a bit of landscaping in my yard in Brooklyn. lol I had a dozen arborvitae trees across the back of the yard that were over 7' tall. When he was done with them, they were uprooted with only little stumps remaining.

So you have Shiloh Shepherds? (looks if it from your avatar) Willie is big-boned and tall at the shoulder, weighing about 105-110lbs. However he's been with a few Shilohs and he looks small next to them.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Fun Addressing Another Little Annoyance*
> 
> Most of the brad nailers, staplers and pin nailers I have didn't come with their own case - the majority of the Porter Cable - and they've been floating around the shop with no real home. So today I started a little project to get another woodworking fix lol
> 
> ...


Our two are both just German Shepherds. The older is around 85 pounds. The pup is in the mid-70s right now but I expect that she will be around 100 pounds when she is fully grown based on her parents. We had some redecorating done in our garage when our older one was a pup along with her half-sister at the time. They ate the edges of my new mud flaps on my truck, they scratched through drywall, they dismantled their dog bed, ate my shoes etc. They had a lot of fun! I will say that overall our current pup has not really been much of a chewer or a destroyer of property. Working on training her as a diabetes alert dog (my husband has type 1 diabetes) -amazing how she can detect when his glucose level drops.

Oh. Yes…plenty of hair…Shepards are shedders…


----------



## tacky68 (Jun 29, 2014)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Fun Addressing Another Little Annoyance*
> 
> Most of the brad nailers, staplers and pin nailers I have didn't come with their own case - the majority of the Porter Cable - and they've been floating around the shop with no real home. So today I started a little project to get another woodworking fix lol
> 
> ...


on top of the new router table I "must" have, I have also convinced myself I "need" a lathe. I have turned one

thing in my life, and that was twenty years ago. I find myself interested now in learning. Want a midi-lathe…in time.

I have a 14 year old, 70 pound black lab. Never a chewer, or digger, but a BARKER, much to the chagrin of my

neighbors, also plenty of hair. Next one will be a non shedding type, but have to get clipped.

Tim


----------



## tacky68 (Jun 29, 2014)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Fun Addressing Another Little Annoyance*
> 
> Most of the brad nailers, staplers and pin nailers I have didn't come with their own case - the majority of the Porter Cable - and they've been floating around the shop with no real home. So today I started a little project to get another woodworking fix lol
> 
> ...


BB1: Where in Mo, are you? My father was born and raised in a tiny town southeast of Chilicothe. We go back and

visit his brother in Warrensberg every year. Absolutely love it there, beautiful.

Tim


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Fun Addressing Another Little Annoyance*
> 
> Most of the brad nailers, staplers and pin nailers I have didn't come with their own case - the majority of the Porter Cable - and they've been floating around the shop with no real home. So today I started a little project to get another woodworking fix lol
> 
> ...





> Our two are both just German Shepherds. The older is around 85 pounds. The pup is in the mid-70s right now but I expect that she will be around 100 pounds when she is fully grown based on her parents. We had some redecorating done in our garage when our older one was a pup along with her half-sister at the time. They ate the edges of my new mud flaps on my truck, they scratched through drywall, they dismantled their dog bed, ate my shoes etc. They had a lot of fun! I will say that overall our current pup has not really been much of a chewer or a destroyer of property. Working on training her as a diabetes alert dog (my husband has type 1 diabetes) -amazing how she can detect when his glucose level drops.
> 
> Oh. Yes…plenty of hair…Shepards are shedders…
> 
> - BB1


Oh ok. She seems to have a much longer coat than Willie, thus the Shiloh guess  Had another guy before Willie. He was just shy of 15 when the time came. Have to keep them running so they're muscles stay strong to support their hips. Then dysplasia doesn't seem to come into play - well at least not as an early onset. That is what the last guy eventually succumbed to. So I keep Willie chasing balls in the yard.



> on top of the new router table I "must" have, I have also convinced myself I "need" a lathe. I have turned one
> 
> thing in my life, and that was twenty years ago. I find myself interested now in learning. Want a midi-lathe…in time.
> 
> ...


LOL well yeah of course you must have a lathe  Heck I am glad I picked one up. Had some issues early on with the original Jet 1221 I received from Amazon, but they sent another and it seems alright. No grinding noise like the first.

Had a black lab as a kid. My sister just had to put down her 12yr old blonde. They're wonderful dogs.


----------



## tacky68 (Jun 29, 2014)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Fun Addressing Another Little Annoyance*
> 
> Most of the brad nailers, staplers and pin nailers I have didn't come with their own case - the majority of the Porter Cable - and they've been floating around the shop with no real home. So today I started a little project to get another woodworking fix lol
> 
> ...


Never really paid attention to lathes, until recently. I can not believe how expensive they are. It does not take long

to get to $1500. just for the lathe, not counting the turning tools. They sure do look like fun though.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Fun Addressing Another Little Annoyance*
> 
> Most of the brad nailers, staplers and pin nailers I have didn't come with their own case - the majority of the Porter Cable - and they've been floating around the shop with no real home. So today I started a little project to get another woodworking fix lol
> 
> ...





> Nice solution. Looks great and easy to access.
> 
> - stefang


Thanks stefang. Hope you're doing better and getting shop time


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Fun Addressing Another Little Annoyance*
> 
> Most of the brad nailers, staplers and pin nailers I have didn't come with their own case - the majority of the Porter Cable - and they've been floating around the shop with no real home. So today I started a little project to get another woodworking fix lol
> 
> ...


Bill - Shiloh is a good guess, but she is a long hair GS. Hair has continued to get longer over the course of her adulthood so looks lIke she is bigger than reality. A real laid back personality.

Tim- located in SW Missouri. Enjoy the lakes and hiking trails around the area.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

*WARNING: The STUNT in this blog .....*

*was performed by a professional. So for your safety and the protection of those around you, do not attempt the stunt you're about to see!*

The disclaimer from Jacka$$ The Movie lol I should have read that first and understood it before attempting to do this on my own today lol

So I've recently started to do some small projects in the shop and dragging the old HF collector with my homemade separator around from machine to machine. It's ok and the collection is reasonable, but that's not what this new shop endeavor is about.

I received a 3HP Gorilla Pro quite a few weeks ago - actually months ago - and it's been on a pallet in the garage awaiting my attention. So I decided today was the day it was going to get assembled. I have to say, for the most part, the assembly was pretty straight forward. The manual is fairly detailed and there really isn't anything mysterious about how this works and what goes where. The only issue there was a little confusion about is the location of the gasket material that needs to be applied to the top of the drum housing. Seems they need to correct the graphic in their manual. It shows the gasket on the inside of the ring of bolts, but if installed that way, the gasket wouldn't create a seal due to the fact the opening on the fan housing is wider than where they show the gasket to be located. Ah all well and good. Just peeled it off when I saw the error and relocated it to where it performs the intended function.

The collector needs to be located in a room adjacent to the shop. There's two reasons for this. 1.the ceiling height in the shop is too low for this behemoth of a collector and 2. it will be silenced quite a bit by the door between it and me  I'll have to chisel thru the block wall separating the two spaces for the 7" main that comes off of the collector, but that's small potatoes. There's already a few penetrations for ductwork supplying the kitchen above.

I started out by assembling the frame and cyclone out in the shop area, but that was about all I could do there as the assembly needed to be able to pass under the header of the door into the small room.










There are some spring bolts that need to be installed on the fan housing, which is 1/4" ABS. A large screwdriver and hammer help get them into place.




























After dragging it into it's final resting place and thankfully not mine lol, I bolted the remaining pieces to the the assembled cyclone.



















Then it was time for the big moment. The money shot. The stunt that made me happy I ate my Wheaties when I was a kid. Hoisting that big bada$$ Baldor motor mounted to a steel plate and also holding the magnetic switch controller, up onto the fan housing lol I picked it up a few times to get a feel for the weight. "Hmmmm? This is going to be interesting. Bill you're 57 and haven't been to the gym in a while. Sure you want to do this?" Ah what the heck. I just drew on some muscle memory of lifting 100lb plus concrete forms up onto the truck for the guy I worked for, oh, some 39 years ago and lifted it over my head and onto the fan housing lol




























For the most part, this is a wrap. All that remains is for me to attach the waste drum and mount the switch somewhere on the frame or wall. I'm happy to have gotten this done with no mishaps. I think it's time to celebrate with a beer and to check myself for a hernia lol










I want to thank the members of the LJ community for providing the impetus to do better woodworking. I also want to thank my trusty companion Willie, without whom I could not have reached this momentous achievement 










See you all in the next installment of Workshop Wonders


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *WARNING: The STUNT in this blog .....*
> 
> *was performed by a professional. So for your safety and the protection of those around you, do not attempt the stunt you're about to see!*
> 
> ...


Oh you know how there's always that one part remaining that you have no idea where it goes? Well this is one I know where it's supposed to go, but there's no way it's being installed. The ceiling height is 97", but this shroud needs quite a bit more clearance lol Maybe I'll wear it as a hat


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *WARNING: The STUNT in this blog .....*
> 
> *was performed by a professional. So for your safety and the protection of those around you, do not attempt the stunt you're about to see!*
> 
> ...


Ooh! It's a spare "shop smart, shop S-Mart" hat!

Nice work, Bill. Although I can see Willie was a lot of help, too.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *WARNING: The STUNT in this blog .....*
> 
> *was performed by a professional. So for your safety and the protection of those around you, do not attempt the stunt you're about to see!*
> 
> ...


Very nice and it should work well for you.

I have an Oneida 5 hp Baldor on mine and I am not strong enough to lift it myself. Not now or when I was younger. I used a combination of an engine hoist and small block and tackle.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *WARNING: The STUNT in this blog .....*
> 
> *was performed by a professional. So for your safety and the protection of those around you, do not attempt the stunt you're about to see!*
> 
> ...


Bill, you are a better man than I am. I had to use a shop crane to get the motor on top of my DC. Don't forget about return air flow from the DC room to the shop when you chop the hole through the block wall for the tubing.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *WARNING: The STUNT in this blog .....*
> 
> *was performed by a professional. So for your safety and the protection of those around you, do not attempt the stunt you're about to see!*
> 
> ...





> Ooh! It's a spare "shop smart, shop S-Mart" hat!
> 
> Nice work, Bill. Although I can see Willie was a lot of help, too.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


LOL Not sure I was wearing my smart hat today Dave, but thanks.



> Very nice and it should work well for you.
> 
> I have an Oneida 5 hp Baldor on mine and I am not strong enough to lift it myself. Not now or when I was younger. I used a combination of an engine hoist and small block and tackle.
> 
> - Redoak49


Thanks Red. Were it the 5HP Baldor, it would have given me pause too  Next time I find another pair of hands to help.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *WARNING: The STUNT in this blog .....*
> 
> *was performed by a professional. So for your safety and the protection of those around you, do not attempt the stunt you're about to see!*
> 
> ...





> Bill, you are a better man than I am. I had to use a shop crane to get the motor on top of my DC. Don t forget about return air flow from the DC room to the shop when you chop the hole through the block wall for the tubing.
> 
> - AandCstyle


Thanks Art. I plan on installing a vent in the door.

Man I could have used that shop crane today


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

builtinbkyn said:


> *WARNING: The STUNT in this blog .....*
> 
> *was performed by a professional. So for your safety and the protection of those around you, do not attempt the stunt you're about to see!*
> 
> ...


Go big or don't go at all Bill ;-)) Nice job on the install, but--do you really need one that huge? Now I understand why you put it off for so long


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *WARNING: The STUNT in this blog .....*
> 
> *was performed by a professional. So for your safety and the protection of those around you, do not attempt the stunt you're about to see!*
> 
> ...


Dang! Dust doesn't stand a chance in your shop. In my shop the dust filter is my lungs


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *WARNING: The STUNT in this blog .....*
> 
> *was performed by a professional. So for your safety and the protection of those around you, do not attempt the stunt you're about to see!*
> 
> ...


That's one PRETTY and Mean looking out fit should get it done quite well from the looks of it.
I love cyclones. LOL


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *WARNING: The STUNT in this blog .....*
> 
> *was performed by a professional. So for your safety and the protection of those around you, do not attempt the stunt you're about to see!*
> 
> ...


Awe shucks guys!


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

builtinbkyn said:


> *WARNING: The STUNT in this blog .....*
> 
> *was performed by a professional. So for your safety and the protection of those around you, do not attempt the stunt you're about to see!*
> 
> ...


We don't have cyclones here, just tornados.


----------



## tacky68 (Jun 29, 2014)

builtinbkyn said:


> *WARNING: The STUNT in this blog .....*
> 
> *was performed by a professional. So for your safety and the protection of those around you, do not attempt the stunt you're about to see!*
> 
> ...


Bill: Is the entire basement your shop? If so, How many square feet? Heated? your winters can be harsh. Willie is

as much help as Jake, except he usually lays in the mud somewhere.

Tim


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *WARNING: The STUNT in this blog .....*
> 
> *was performed by a professional. So for your safety and the protection of those around you, do not attempt the stunt you're about to see!*
> 
> ...





> Bill: Is the entire basement your shop? If so, How many square feet? Heated? your winters can be harsh. Willie is
> 
> as much help as Jake, except he usually lays in the mud somewhere.
> 
> ...


Hey Tim. The shop occupies a space off of the driveway and under the first floor. The house is situated on a rise, so both the basement and first floor are directly accessible at ground level, but from different sides of the house. It's somewhat of an unusual house. It has an enclosed bridge or walkway that joins the public and private sides of the house. It's two structures.

The original plans show that space as a "workshop". It was converted by the previous owners into a game room with wall to wall and the oak wall treatment you see in the pics. I removed the wall to wall and put down a laminate floor. It's fully temperature controlled and on a separate system.

There's plenty of space in the house for games, so I didn't need a game room  A shop is much more important. It's about 700sq.ft.

Yeah Willie isn't much of a shop dog, but he wants to be with me where ever I go. Heck it's actually good when he's sleeping and not nudging me to go outside with him. lol


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *WARNING: The STUNT in this blog .....*
> 
> *was performed by a professional. So for your safety and the protection of those around you, do not attempt the stunt you're about to see!*
> 
> ...


Nice setup and glad you got it all in place safely. Your shop setup is great. Having space and planning the setup (rather than fitting things in), well, maybe I can dream of that down the road! Glad to see you acknowledged Willie's help. Looks like all the supervision really wore him out!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *WARNING: The STUNT in this blog .....*
> 
> *was performed by a professional. So for your safety and the protection of those around you, do not attempt the stunt you're about to see!*
> 
> ...


OSHA would be proud Bill ;-) Hopefully you were able to get out of bed this morning and didn't rupture anything!


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *WARNING: The STUNT in this blog .....*
> 
> *was performed by a professional. So for your safety and the protection of those around you, do not attempt the stunt you're about to see!*
> 
> ...





> Nice setup and glad you got it all in place safely. Your shop setup is great. Having space and planning the setup (rather than fitting things in), well, maybe I can dream of that down the road! Glad to see you acknowledged Willie s help. Looks like all the supervision really wore him out!
> 
> - BB1


Thanks. Yeah he does wear himself out trying to keep an eye on things.



> OSHA would be proud Bill ;-) Hopefully you were able to get out of bed this morning and didn t rupture anything!
> 
> - HokieKen


Hey Kenny. I just checked and all the pieces are still there and where they're supposed to be


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *WARNING: The STUNT in this blog .....*
> 
> *was performed by a professional. So for your safety and the protection of those around you, do not attempt the stunt you're about to see!*
> 
> ...


simply going to be a wonderful shop space Bill …..OH love the picture of your supervisor (best friend) supervising LOL…...GREAT SHOP :<))

cant hardly wait for #12 next installment of Workshop Wonders :<))


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *WARNING: The STUNT in this blog .....*
> 
> *was performed by a professional. So for your safety and the protection of those around you, do not attempt the stunt you're about to see!*
> 
> ...





> simply going to be a wonderful shop space Bill …..OH love the picture of your supervisor (best friend) supervising LOL…...GREAT SHOP :<))
> 
> cant hardly wait for #12 next installment of Workshop Wonders :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Thanks Tony. Yeah we all need someone to watch over us. Happy to have Willie Boy doing so. He's a good friend.

Say if you ever going to be in W PA, send me a PM so we can discuss you stopping by.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

*Making Choices*

Today I had some carpet being installed, so there wasn't much time for the shop. However I did want to get into something that I needed to address in anticipation of a project I have planned. Months ago I picked up two kiln dried, 10' long book-matched slabs of honey locust with the intention of making a live edge dining table. Until they arrived in my driveway, I had never touched the wood much less worked with it. I did know it's one heavy, rock hard wood.

Well late this afternoon, I decided to cut a few inches off of a slab and see what I could make of it. My intent was to see how it works and eventually how it takes finishes of various types. After taking my slice, I pinned the section between dogs on my bench and went at it with a 5 1/2 jack plane and a low angle jack plane. I can see I'll need to get my sharpening station up and running soon, if I'm to start this project. Man it's rough on sharp edges. I didn't do much more that plane one face and remove the saw marks on the end grain.

What I learned from this, other than how hard the honey locust is, is how lightweight my bench is. I moved the bench a good deal during this experiment. The other thing I learned since pulling the slabs out to inspect them and choose where it was I was going to take my slice, is that one of the slabs is cupped and bowed more than I thought whereas the matching slab isn't cupped and is mostly flat along the lenght. The slab that's cupped and bowed is not the slab with the large crack. I guess the stress in that slab was relieved by cracking and the other had to just move. They're slightly over 2" thick. I don't want to be thinner than 1 3/4" for the dining table top, so this is where I thought about another use for the wood.

The bench I made back in 2015 was not intended to be my forever bench. I always anticipated I would make that once I had my shop located in my home. Now I'm figuring I need to make a choice. I can plane the slabs to see of I end up with the top thickness I want or I can make a really heavy, dense bench top from some of what I have - about 40bf - and probably the chops for what ever vises I choose to go with and also a cocktail table I need for the TV room. Making either of those first will get me back into woodworking mode as I've been away from woodworking since packing up my Brooklyn shop in September.

After writing this out, I think I know what I'm going to do lol I can get two birds with two chunks of wood. Then I'll have a really solid bench to work on my dining table and a place to put my feet up while watching TV. Ah I'm still up in the air on this, but a new bench would be nice 




























Oh I also finished the handle on my Knew Concepts coping saw. This feels so much better in the hand than the spindly handle that was on it.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making Choices*
> 
> Today I had some carpet being installed, so there wasn't much time for the shop. However I did want to get into something that I needed to address in anticipation of a project I have planned. Months ago I picked up two kiln dried, 10' long book-matched slabs of honey locust with the intention of making a live edge dining table. Until they arrived in my driveway, I had never touched the wood much less worked with it. I did know it's one heavy, rock hard wood.
> 
> ...


Bill, if you want to do the table top with the locust you can rip it to narrower boards, joint the edges and glue them back together in the same order. The glue lines will be invisible, especially if you use a thin kerf blade. But if you want the new bench and coffee table, that will also be a great choice. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making Choices*
> 
> Today I had some carpet being installed, so there wasn't much time for the shop. However I did want to get into something that I needed to address in anticipation of a project I have planned. Months ago I picked up two kiln dried, 10' long book-matched slabs of honey locust with the intention of making a live edge dining table. Until they arrived in my driveway, I had never touched the wood much less worked with it. I did know it's one heavy, rock hard wood.
> 
> ...





> Bill, if you want to do the table top with the locust you can rip it to narrower boards, joint the edges and glue them back together in the same order. The glue lines will be invisible, especially if you use a thin kerf blade. But if you want the new bench and coffee table, that will also be a great choice. Decisions, decisions!
> 
> - AandCstyle


LOL yeah I could do that. However the intent was a live edge table top. That is why I got the book-matched slabs. I also thought about using this wood for dining chairs, but not sure I have enough of it. I could also make the base/legs/pedestal for a dining table and get another slab of a different species - walnut comes to mind  But I'm still left with no place for my feet when watching TV and even worse, a lightweight bench :O

I really think once I flatten that one slab, I'll be unhappy with what I'm left with for a table top. I can rip these and save more wood, as you suggest. Those two slabs together weigh over 300lbs. They would make a nice heavy bench


----------



## tacky68 (Jun 29, 2014)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making Choices*
> 
> Today I had some carpet being installed, so there wasn't much time for the shop. However I did want to get into something that I needed to address in anticipation of a project I have planned. Months ago I picked up two kiln dried, 10' long book-matched slabs of honey locust with the intention of making a live edge dining table. Until they arrived in my driveway, I had never touched the wood much less worked with it. I did know it's one heavy, rock hard wood.
> 
> ...


Bill: Use the two slabs for your new bench. Get another slab for your table. I just watched John Malecki's new

video. He used a slab in his project, and stated where he got it. Did a quick pan shot of the showroom. Looked

like a cool place. Good luck with the build, keep us updated.

Tim


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making Choices*
> 
> Today I had some carpet being installed, so there wasn't much time for the shop. However I did want to get into something that I needed to address in anticipation of a project I have planned. Months ago I picked up two kiln dried, 10' long book-matched slabs of honey locust with the intention of making a live edge dining table. Until they arrived in my driveway, I had never touched the wood much less worked with it. I did know it's one heavy, rock hard wood.
> 
> ...


They'll make a pretty bench, Bill. And as I've found, having two workbenches is awfully handy. And I still press my five-board bench into service as a sawbench at times, so I've kinda got three. So go ahead and use them and get your shop groove back on. It's supposed to be a fun hobby, right?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making Choices*
> 
> Today I had some carpet being installed, so there wasn't much time for the shop. However I did want to get into something that I needed to address in anticipation of a project I have planned. Months ago I picked up two kiln dried, 10' long book-matched slabs of honey locust with the intention of making a live edge dining table. Until they arrived in my driveway, I had never touched the wood much less worked with it. I did know it's one heavy, rock hard wood.
> 
> ...


Is that thick enough for a bench top Bill? I would personally want something thicker… The locust would be a good choice for a bench though from what I've heard about it. Never actually worked with any though.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making Choices*
> 
> Today I had some carpet being installed, so there wasn't much time for the shop. However I did want to get into something that I needed to address in anticipation of a project I have planned. Months ago I picked up two kiln dried, 10' long book-matched slabs of honey locust with the intention of making a live edge dining table. Until they arrived in my driveway, I had never touched the wood much less worked with it. I did know it's one heavy, rock hard wood.
> 
> ...


Tim and Dave, I slept on it and am still up in the air about what I want to do. Though a new bench would certainly put a smile on m face, I think these slabs would make a pretty live edge top. Just trying to work out the issues before proceeding one way or another.

Kenny, I hope I'm looking at this right and maybe you or someone else can confirm or set me straight on this. The slabs are *slab sawn/flat sawn/live sawn* (read different terms used for the same cut) at +2". If I were to rip them to 3" wide, I'd end up with quarter-sawn/rift-sawn dimensional lumber? IF this is correct, I can make the top any thickness. This would also reduce or eliminate lateral seasonal movement in the width of the top.

The book-matched slabs come from the section I hi-lighted in the red rectangle.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making Choices*
> 
> Today I had some carpet being installed, so there wasn't much time for the shop. However I did want to get into something that I needed to address in anticipation of a project I have planned. Months ago I picked up two kiln dried, 10' long book-matched slabs of honey locust with the intention of making a live edge dining table. Until they arrived in my driveway, I had never touched the wood much less worked with it. I did know it's one heavy, rock hard wood.
> 
> ...


Ah I also realize I calculated for one slab at 40bf. So I have 80bf. Always good to know what you're working with.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making Choices*
> 
> Today I had some carpet being installed, so there wasn't much time for the shop. However I did want to get into something that I needed to address in anticipation of a project I have planned. Months ago I picked up two kiln dried, 10' long book-matched slabs of honey locust with the intention of making a live edge dining table. Until they arrived in my driveway, I had never touched the wood much less worked with it. I did know it's one heavy, rock hard wood.
> 
> ...


Yes, that should make for a great benchtop if you rip them down and glue them up. And yes, that should give you QS/RS grain when you get done. Good, stable stuff.

Alright, I've made my decision… build a bench! ;-))


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making Choices*
> 
> Today I had some carpet being installed, so there wasn't much time for the shop. However I did want to get into something that I needed to address in anticipation of a project I have planned. Months ago I picked up two kiln dried, 10' long book-matched slabs of honey locust with the intention of making a live edge dining table. Until they arrived in my driveway, I had never touched the wood much less worked with it. I did know it's one heavy, rock hard wood.
> 
> ...





> Yes, that should make for a great benchtop if you rip them down and glue them up. And yes, that should give you QS/RS grain when you get done. Good, stable stuff.
> 
> Alright, I ve made my decision… build a bench! ;-))
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks for confirming that Kenny. However I think I'm going to proceed as planned lol I think it will have a really nice look that I'm going for in the dining room. I'll do some testing with Tried & True and some other oil finishes I have, but this is what it should finish out to using a clear waterbed finish. There are two built-in units in the dining room with burl veneer. Something like this should look nice with them without being too 'matchy'.










It would be a shame to cut them up, especially since I've been breaking my back for the last few months shuffling them around the shop lol. I think if I rip an inch to two inches off of the cupped piece, I can retain more dimensional thickness when I flatten it. The cup is 3/16" at the center. I may have to get creative on how I treat the other side and the type of legs/base and how it's mounted in order to retain more dimensional thickness. Maybe I'll end up around 1 7/8". I would be happy with that. Thicker would have been nicer, but I would need thicker slabs to start off and I have no way of manipulating the slabs without help. As it is, they're a load and a half.

Now I have to make a router sled and the carriers, so I can do the flattening. Anyone have some good plans for that?


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making Choices*
> 
> Today I had some carpet being installed, so there wasn't much time for the shop. However I did want to get into something that I needed to address in anticipation of a project I have planned. Months ago I picked up two kiln dried, 10' long book-matched slabs of honey locust with the intention of making a live edge dining table. Until they arrived in my driveway, I had never touched the wood much less worked with it. I did know it's one heavy, rock hard wood.
> 
> ...





> Now I have to make a router sled and the carriers, so I can do the flattening. Anyone have some good plans for that?


Bill, here is a good one although it may be overkill if this is a one time event. The best part is that you can make it in less than 8 minutes. hahaha

Also, there is no reason that ripping as I suggested would preclude the live edges on the outsides.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Making Choices*
> 
> Today I had some carpet being installed, so there wasn't much time for the shop. However I did want to get into something that I needed to address in anticipation of a project I have planned. Months ago I picked up two kiln dried, 10' long book-matched slabs of honey locust with the intention of making a live edge dining table. Until they arrived in my driveway, I had never touched the wood much less worked with it. I did know it's one heavy, rock hard wood.
> 
> ...





> Now I have to make a router sled and the carriers, so I can do the flattening. Anyone have some good plans for that?
> 
> Bill, here is a good one although it may be overkill if this is a one time event. The best part is that you can make it in less than 8 minutes. hahaha
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Art. I actually found the original of that design. Seems that Youtuber should give the appropriate credits in his video - unless he feels using plywood vs dimensional lumber changed it appreciably 

http://www.finewoodworking.com/2011/09/29/level-big-slabs-in-no-time-flat

Yeah that's the design I'm going with. I'll just wait for the weather to break a bit so I can do it in the driveway and then whip out the leaf blower when I'm done. Ah in actuality I'll pull the HF DC out there and do the cleanup.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

*Duck!!!! Duct!! *

Moving forward with the dust collection, today I started the installation of the collector ducts. Oh what fun  OK well parts were fun, like blasting thru the concrete block into the DC room. But two things weren't fun - working overhead and working with 24ga. ducts.

Not sure why I let them talk me into 24ga., but that's what I got and that's what I have to install. I know they're a little quieter and since the ceiling is low, they're sure to be impacted by something. So 24ga. won't dent when the inevitable happens. Speaking of low ceilings, the headroom clearance is 6'-2". I'm not 6'-2", so it's someone else's problem 

Working with 24ga pipe isn't fun and especially so for one person. The 7" sections are on the heavy side, as ducts go, and manipulating solo while trying to fasten them together, sucks. There's no other word for it. Sorry. But all is good as I was able to get a decent start on this next phase today.

Some pics du jour.










OK so here is where I started off with a grinder and a lump hammer as I didn't feel like digging thru boxes for my chipping gun. Not a good move. 








Needed the chipper.








Made a nice hole. 


















Then started to run the ducts. Oh yeah, they're snap-lock pipe. Sounds good, but they don't snap or lock without effort when they're 24ga.



















Another thing about 24ga. It's not fun to cut it by hand - especially 7" ducts and especially the folded seams for the snap-lock even when they're not yet closed. So I made a visit to the big orange store and picked up the only electric shears they had. This made short work of cutting the pipe to length.










Moving right along …........


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Duck!!!! Duct!! *
> 
> Moving forward with the dust collection, today I started the installation of the collector ducts. Oh what fun  OK well parts were fun, like blasting thru the concrete block into the DC room. But two things weren't fun - working overhead and working with 24ga. ducts.
> 
> ...


But I have a good start and now it's a late beer-thirty 









































































Tomorrow is another day


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Duck!!!! Duct!! *
> 
> Moving forward with the dust collection, today I started the installation of the collector ducts. Oh what fun  OK well parts were fun, like blasting thru the concrete block into the DC room. But two things weren't fun - working overhead and working with 24ga. ducts.
> 
> ...


Hooking up a dust collector looks like it sure sucks, Bill. I say you chuck it all in and switch to galooting. ;-)


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Duck!!!! Duct!! *
> 
> Moving forward with the dust collection, today I started the installation of the collector ducts. Oh what fun  OK well parts were fun, like blasting thru the concrete block into the DC room. But two things weren't fun - working overhead and working with 24ga. ducts.
> 
> ...





> Hooking up a dust collector looks like it sure sucks, Bill. I say you chuck it all in and switch to galooting. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


LOL well I'm a woodworker not a tin knocker. So yes it does suck  I think I'll be happy when I can just head to the shop and not have to think about anything but working wood ;P


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Duck!!!! Duct!! *
> 
> Moving forward with the dust collection, today I started the installation of the collector ducts. Oh what fun  OK well parts were fun, like blasting thru the concrete block into the DC room. But two things weren't fun - working overhead and working with 24ga. ducts.
> 
> ...





> Hooking up a dust collector looks like it sure sucks, Bill. I say you chuck it all in and switch to galooting. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Ya' know Dave, I have a good name for your new business - Galoot Woodwerks. I won't charge you for that


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Duck!!!! Duct!! *
> 
> Moving forward with the dust collection, today I started the installation of the collector ducts. Oh what fun  OK well parts were fun, like blasting thru the concrete block into the DC room. But two things weren't fun - working overhead and working with 24ga. ducts.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill, but no business for me. Doing something as a job is the surest way I've found to suck the fun out of it. I'll keep woodworking play. If it costs me less per year than blood pressure medicine, it's a bargain!


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Duck!!!! Duct!! *
> 
> Moving forward with the dust collection, today I started the installation of the collector ducts. Oh what fun  OK well parts were fun, like blasting thru the concrete block into the DC room. But two things weren't fun - working overhead and working with 24ga. ducts.
> 
> ...


The space and organization in your shop…well, it looks like such a great place to work.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Duck!!!! Duct!! *
> 
> Moving forward with the dust collection, today I started the installation of the collector ducts. Oh what fun  OK well parts were fun, like blasting thru the concrete block into the DC room. But two things weren't fun - working overhead and working with 24ga. ducts.
> 
> ...





> The space and organization in your shop…well, it looks like such a great place to work.
> 
> - BB1


Thanks BB, but it's just the 'framing' of the pics  And oh, if you saw it this morning …... lol

Really, getting the shop organized into an inviting place to do woodworking, is part of the fun. But the real fun will be doing some projects there.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Duck!!!! Duct!! *
> 
> Moving forward with the dust collection, today I started the installation of the collector ducts. Oh what fun  OK well parts were fun, like blasting thru the concrete block into the DC room. But two things weren't fun - working overhead and working with 24ga. ducts.
> 
> ...


There are some very sucky comments on this sucky post. I don't get what the big deal is, a little sawdust (cough) never (COUGH< COUGH) never hurt anyone. cough.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Duck!!!! Duct!! *
> 
> Moving forward with the dust collection, today I started the installation of the collector ducts. Oh what fun  OK well parts were fun, like blasting thru the concrete block into the DC room. But two things weren't fun - working overhead and working with 24ga. ducts.
> 
> ...





> There are some very sucky comments on this sucky post.
> 
> - bearkatwood


Hey a guys entitled to whine once in a while isn't he? :O

Not going as swiftly as I would like, but progress. Have a rubber mallet on had if you're doing this on your own. Helps 'ease' the larger pipe together 

A grinder helps to remove a rivet so I can get the shears where they need to be to cut the elbow.


















My second pair of hands 



























This is the most complicated section of the run. It's where the two ports for the router table land and where the main branches off toward the other side of the room to pick up two ports for the table saw and then continues across to the drill press and lathe.

No matter how many dimensions you supply to Oneida, field conditions and another look at exactly where you want the machines to go, will require some field modifications. I also learned that taping the articulations on elbows and transitions prior to assembly, helps keep them where you want them during assembly.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Duck!!!! Duct!! *
> 
> Moving forward with the dust collection, today I started the installation of the collector ducts. Oh what fun  OK well parts were fun, like blasting thru the concrete block into the DC room. But two things weren't fun - working overhead and working with 24ga. ducts.
> 
> ...


Bill, it looks professionally done, but I would expect nothing less from you.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Duck!!!! Duct!! *
> 
> Moving forward with the dust collection, today I started the installation of the collector ducts. Oh what fun  OK well parts were fun, like blasting thru the concrete block into the DC room. But two things weren't fun - working overhead and working with 24ga. ducts.
> 
> ...


Nice job, Smooth tight ducting, remote collector that looks to be plenty powerful, clean lines. Great installation. This is going to work really nice.


----------



## tacky68 (Jun 29, 2014)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Duck!!!! Duct!! *
> 
> Moving forward with the dust collection, today I started the installation of the collector ducts. Oh what fun  OK well parts were fun, like blasting thru the concrete block into the DC room. But two things weren't fun - working overhead and working with 24ga. ducts.
> 
> ...


Bill: Man that is a LOT of work/lifting/holding/carrying for just one set of hands, friend. Can you not get/find any help? I would love to jump in, I enjoy doing that kind work, but I am a long way away. Excellent job so far, by the way. Keep it up, it will be worth it.

Tim


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Duck!!!! Duct!! *
> 
> Moving forward with the dust collection, today I started the installation of the collector ducts. Oh what fun  OK well parts were fun, like blasting thru the concrete block into the DC room. But two things weren't fun - working overhead and working with 24ga. ducts.
> 
> ...


Thank you gentlemen. The ducts look great until you put foil tape on them. But it's a necessary evil. Better to have efficient dust collection than handsome pipes lol

The duct install is on hold for a short bit while I relocate and also install some additional light fixtures. After seeing where the main and branch runs fall, it became necessary to move some fixtures which then prompted the need for a few more in strategic locations. So I'll get back to the DC install after doing that. However the first thing I need to do before doing anything else is a cleanup. It looks like a hurricane blew thru the shop.

Working above a suspended ceiling has proven to be more difficult than I anticipated. The DC ducts need to be suspended from the first floor framing joists, but the existing HVAC ducts fill the ceiling above and are difficult to work around to get the support where it's needed. There's also an inordinate amount of wiring up there. I shake my head every time l look. The original owner had a thing for running Cat5 and leaving huge spools of pre-run cables for future use. The house being built in the late 70s meant hardwired land lines were still prevalent, so he ran Cat5 for the phones too. Each room has multiple locations for phone and hardwired internet service, which is now pretty much useless. It's not an exaggeration to say there's miles of Cat5 in the ceiling in addition to the massive amount of 12/3 NMB.

I'll get this done and be happy when it is.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Duck!!!! Duct!! *
> 
> Moving forward with the dust collection, today I started the installation of the collector ducts. Oh what fun  OK well parts were fun, like blasting thru the concrete block into the DC room. But two things weren't fun - working overhead and working with 24ga. ducts.
> 
> ...


I've been in my house for fourteen years, and I'm still removing cable the previous owner put in "just in case."

My philosophy now is, "if it isn't live, it's outta here." The electrician who wired my new basement bathroom two years ago complimented me on how clean my basement was. That was after three or four years of pulling crap outta the rafters. Ugh.

Good luck getting it cleaned up and buttoned up, Bill.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Duck!!!! Duct!! *
> 
> Moving forward with the dust collection, today I started the installation of the collector ducts. Oh what fun  OK well parts were fun, like blasting thru the concrete block into the DC room. But two things weren't fun - working overhead and working with 24ga. ducts.
> 
> ...


I was able to relocate the lights that were impacted by the main duct run and installed three more fixtures. Man I hate working in that ceiling lol

Then there was a bit of a diversion. My microwave bit the dust and thankfully so. I didn't like it anyway. My new microwave arrived yesterday afternoon, so I took the opportunity this afternoon, to install it. Now I'm having a little St. Joseph dinner. Tomorrow I'll hopefully finish up the dust collector system.














































A beer for anyone who knows what I'm having for dinner


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Duck!!!! Duct!! *
> 
> Moving forward with the dust collection, today I started the installation of the collector ducts. Oh what fun  OK well parts were fun, like blasting thru the concrete block into the DC room. But two things weren't fun - working overhead and working with 24ga. ducts.
> 
> ...





> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna guess pasta. Did I win? ;-)


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Duck!!!! Duct!! *
> 
> Moving forward with the dust collection, today I started the installation of the collector ducts. Oh what fun  OK well parts were fun, like blasting thru the concrete block into the DC room. But two things weren't fun - working overhead and working with 24ga. ducts.
> 
> ...


That is a lot of work to do solo Bill. I'd offer to help but I'm really lazy so that normally precludes such offers… ) Seriously though, kudos on going total pro on the shop and doing it by the sweat of your own brow. When you get done, it'll be an oasis you can be proud of. AND, you'll be in better shape than you were when you were 25! ;-P


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Duck!!!! Duct!! *
> 
> Moving forward with the dust collection, today I started the installation of the collector ducts. Oh what fun  OK well parts were fun, like blasting thru the concrete block into the DC room. But two things weren't fun - working overhead and working with 24ga. ducts.
> 
> ...


Some of it, when it's out of my comfort zone, seems like work or at least takes more time to think about. Oh, and when and my OCD kicks in, it really sucks :O But most of it is fun, and the reason for my move. Thanks. I am looking forward to that day when it's just shop time 

You're funny with that "pasta" guess. Try again. I gave a hint somewhere in that post. But maybe you'd have to be an Eyetalian from NY to understand ;P


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Duck!!!! Duct!! *
> 
> Moving forward with the dust collection, today I started the installation of the collector ducts. Oh what fun  OK well parts were fun, like blasting thru the concrete block into the DC room. But two things weren't fun - working overhead and working with 24ga. ducts.
> 
> ...


Maccu di San Giuseppe? Completely unfamiliar with the Holiday/Feast but something with beans and no meat seems to be the Italian way…


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Duck!!!! Duct!! *
> 
> Moving forward with the dust collection, today I started the installation of the collector ducts. Oh what fun  OK well parts were fun, like blasting thru the concrete block into the DC room. But two things weren't fun - working overhead and working with 24ga. ducts.
> 
> ...





> Maccu di San Giuseppe? Completely unfamiliar with the Holiday/Feast but something with beans and no meat seems to be the Italian way…
> 
> - HokieKen


Well it was St. Joseph's Day. So that part you have right. It's my father's namesake day. It's traditional to have Pasta Con Le Sarde or colloquially known as Pasta Con Sarde on St. Joseph's Day. So in his memory, I made it for diner yesterday. Not the first time, but hadn't done so in a long time.

It's actually an ancient dish. The ingredients are a mix of local Italian fare and flavors from the waters and mountains of Sicily and Middle Eastern spices and ingredients. It's a national dish of Italy and it's also very Sicilian ;P

Edit: You may have guessed it has sardines as a main ingredient lol But it's actually full of different flavors, both savory and sweet.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Duck!!!! Duct!! *
> 
> Moving forward with the dust collection, today I started the installation of the collector ducts. Oh what fun  OK well parts were fun, like blasting thru the concrete block into the DC room. But two things weren't fun - working overhead and working with 24ga. ducts.
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty damn yummy if you ask me…


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Duck!!!! Duct!! *
> 
> Moving forward with the dust collection, today I started the installation of the collector ducts. Oh what fun  OK well parts were fun, like blasting thru the concrete block into the DC room. But two things weren't fun - working overhead and working with 24ga. ducts.
> 
> ...





> Sounds pretty damn yummy if you ask me…
> 
> - HokieKen


Most people say it sounds gross lol Not hard to make. Prep time is short. The time it takes to boil water and cook the pasta, it's done. You just need to be able to find the ingredients. Had to go to two stores to find fennel - and forget about finding the variety that grows wild around Sicily. You would only find that in an Italian specialty store. The pasta is perciatelli. Not every supermarket will have that. You can substitute fusilli, but the perciatelli is like a straw with a hole down the center. It allows the pasta to soak up the sauce  The other stuff is readily available. With all the ingredients in hand, it takes 20-25 minutes to make.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Duck!!!! Duct!! *
> 
> Moving forward with the dust collection, today I started the installation of the collector ducts. Oh what fun  OK well parts were fun, like blasting thru the concrete block into the DC room. But two things weren't fun - working overhead and working with 24ga. ducts.
> 
> ...


Spaghetti with sardines… got it ;-)


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Duck!!!! Duct!! *
> 
> Moving forward with the dust collection, today I started the installation of the collector ducts. Oh what fun  OK well parts were fun, like blasting thru the concrete block into the DC room. But two things weren't fun - working overhead and working with 24ga. ducts.
> 
> ...


Yeah sorta' lol


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Duck!!!! Duct!! *
> 
> Moving forward with the dust collection, today I started the installation of the collector ducts. Oh what fun  OK well parts were fun, like blasting thru the concrete block into the DC room. But two things weren't fun - working overhead and working with 24ga. ducts.
> 
> ...


I'm just going to have to improvise. It needs to land next to the outfeed table.










This is one of the two drops for the cabinet saw. Not a lot of run between the elbow and the drop, so that return plenum is a bummer.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

*Stepping Back and Taking Stock*

Sometimes I need to step back from something to re-evaluate and readjust my approach when I feel things aren't moving in the right direction or going as they should. Yesterday, I decided to rethink how I wanted to mount the ducts as the provided strapping really wasn't working for me. The conditions above the ceiling aren't favorable to begin with and the strapping, though it can be used to suspend the pipe, is better for strapping the pipe directly to a surface. Using it as a method to suspend the pipe below the ceiling, was creating some issues - namely not providing lateral support that would allow me to push the male end of one pipe into the female end of the other. With another set of hands, that would work. But doing this solo, well it was a futile effort.

So I headed out to HD and picked up some lengths of 3/8" threaded rod, couplings and mounting plates. This proved to be a much better approach. I used the strapping to make a bracket and then used pop rivets to fix that to the pipe. This made all the difference in the world. The threaded rod provides enough lateral support to resist movement when pushing the pipes together. This will also allow me to land the support where needed. I completed one section of pipe and took the rest of the day off lol This is how I will proceed to complete the remainder of this horrendous project. Thankfully that was also the last long section of 7" pipe. The remainder is reduced to 6" and 5" pipe.

Looking back I see I unknowingly chose the worst option in terms of duct pipe. I should have either bitten the bullet and went with the much more expensive option of using the quick-connect pipe or used the cheaper 24Ga. pipe that is more easily manipulated, cut to size and pieced together. My other option in hindsight, would have been to hire some pros to do this. I would already be up and running


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Stepping Back and Taking Stock*
> 
> Sometimes I need to step back from something to re-evaluate and readjust my approach when I feel things aren't moving in the right direction or going as they should. Yesterday, I decided to rethink how I wanted to mount the ducts as the provided strapping really wasn't working for me. The conditions above the ceiling aren't favorable to begin with and the strapping, though it can be used to suspend the pipe, is better for strapping the pipe directly to a surface. Using it as a method to suspend the pipe below the ceiling, was creating some issues - namely not providing lateral support that would allow me to push the male end of one pipe into the female end of the other. With another set of hands, that would work. But doing this solo, well it was a futile effort.
> 
> ...


It's looking good, Bill. The work now will pay off in future years enjoyment.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Stepping Back and Taking Stock*
> 
> Sometimes I need to step back from something to re-evaluate and readjust my approach when I feel things aren't moving in the right direction or going as they should. Yesterday, I decided to rethink how I wanted to mount the ducts as the provided strapping really wasn't working for me. The conditions above the ceiling aren't favorable to begin with and the strapping, though it can be used to suspend the pipe, is better for strapping the pipe directly to a surface. Using it as a method to suspend the pipe below the ceiling, was creating some issues - namely not providing lateral support that would allow me to push the male end of one pipe into the female end of the other. With another set of hands, that would work. But doing this solo, well it was a futile effort.
> 
> ...


Bill, who is Willie's pal?


----------



## adali (Feb 14, 2018)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Stepping Back and Taking Stock*
> 
> Sometimes I need to step back from something to re-evaluate and readjust my approach when I feel things aren't moving in the right direction or going as they should. Yesterday, I decided to rethink how I wanted to mount the ducts as the provided strapping really wasn't working for me. The conditions above the ceiling aren't favorable to begin with and the strapping, though it can be used to suspend the pipe, is better for strapping the pipe directly to a surface. Using it as a method to suspend the pipe below the ceiling, was creating some issues - namely not providing lateral support that would allow me to push the male end of one pipe into the female end of the other. With another set of hands, that would work. But doing this solo, well it was a futile effort.
> 
> ...


it is very beautiful


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Stepping Back and Taking Stock*
> 
> Sometimes I need to step back from something to re-evaluate and readjust my approach when I feel things aren't moving in the right direction or going as they should. Yesterday, I decided to rethink how I wanted to mount the ducts as the provided strapping really wasn't working for me. The conditions above the ceiling aren't favorable to begin with and the strapping, though it can be used to suspend the pipe, is better for strapping the pipe directly to a surface. Using it as a method to suspend the pipe below the ceiling, was creating some issues - namely not providing lateral support that would allow me to push the male end of one pipe into the female end of the other. With another set of hands, that would work. But doing this solo, well it was a futile effort.
> 
> ...





> It's looking good, Bill. The work now will pay off in future years enjoyment.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Thanks Dave. I'll just look back on this part as a bad memory lol



> Bill, who is Willie s pal?
> 
> - AandCstyle


Art, that's Buster. Trust me, his name is appropriate. He's a rescue. He lived outside of a deli in Brooklyn until the local cat rescue nabbed him. I was originally supposed to foster him, but he got attached to me  I have another cat - Missy. She was a ferrel from the yards between the the row houses where I lived in Brooklyn. There are lots of them.

She came into the yard one day looking all beat up. She's small and only weighs about 5lbs and has what I learned is a "tipped ear" - the vet clips the tip of one ear so the rescue can tell from a distance that particular cat has already been caught and released - I had no idea at the time about this. I just thought she lost part of it in a fight. So after getting her to a vet and discovering she was a capture and release and had her shots, etc - the rescues trap them, get them neutered and shots and then release them again - I gave her a home. She's not really a lap cat if you know what I mean lol And she can make the most blood-curtiling noise you ever heard, when she gets annoyed. But the three of them are ok together - usually ;P



> it is very beautiful
> 
> - adali


Thank you Arif.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Stepping Back and Taking Stock*
> 
> Sometimes I need to step back from something to re-evaluate and readjust my approach when I feel things aren't moving in the right direction or going as they should. Yesterday, I decided to rethink how I wanted to mount the ducts as the provided strapping really wasn't working for me. The conditions above the ceiling aren't favorable to begin with and the strapping, though it can be used to suspend the pipe, is better for strapping the pipe directly to a surface. Using it as a method to suspend the pipe below the ceiling, was creating some issues - namely not providing lateral support that would allow me to push the male end of one pipe into the female end of the other. With another set of hands, that would work. But doing this solo, well it was a futile effort.
> 
> ...


OK so no one could pay me enough to do this job and I'm sure no one would want to pay me to do it :O They either couldn't afford to pay me the time it would take me, want to wait for the time it would take me or I couldn't afford to do it because of the time it would take me to get the job done lol

I think back to jobs where all the trades were working. The tin knockers (I know they hate that term, but that's what they're known as on the job) were always hated - not individually of course, but as a trade on a job site. When they hit the job, you could hear a collective moan. To begin with, "They're $#!& is always getting in the way." Now of course their $#!& was an essential part of any construction project. It made the space environmentally livable/usable, but electricians, plumbers and pretty much everyone else moaned and groaned because a run of duct got there before they did with their service. I always told those guys, too bad. Work around it, which of course they hated hearing. The tin men were also "hated" because they came in with a ton of "stuff" and were gone in what seemed like a flash in terms of the length of the overall job. Huge boxes full of tin would litter the job, and then suddenly, they were gone.

I have gained new respect for what the tin men do and how they do it, making it look seamless and easy when it's not that at all. Maybe, as in any trade, it does become easier, but it's certainly not easy. Working from sometimes vague shop drawings and when spaces aren't fully defined, is an X-factor that needs to be appreciated. So anyone that does this for a living, you have my sincerest appreciation. Now get over here and finish this up for me lol

OK so I'm moving slow. But better that than getting everything in place only to realize I made the pipe too short, which almost happened lol

Picked up some brackets to use as hangers. These work much better than using the strapping.










Finding my line.



















Hanging (not myself lol) pipe.










Oh we were having a little Spring this morning, but now it's snowing


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Stepping Back and Taking Stock*
> 
> Sometimes I need to step back from something to re-evaluate and readjust my approach when I feel things aren't moving in the right direction or going as they should. Yesterday, I decided to rethink how I wanted to mount the ducts as the provided strapping really wasn't working for me. The conditions above the ceiling aren't favorable to begin with and the strapping, though it can be used to suspend the pipe, is better for strapping the pipe directly to a surface. Using it as a method to suspend the pipe below the ceiling, was creating some issues - namely not providing lateral support that would allow me to push the male end of one pipe into the female end of the other. With another set of hands, that would work. But doing this solo, well it was a futile effort.
> 
> ...


i am graduate of ABC Trade school for sheet metal mechanic …i could tell you some stories Bill :<))


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Stepping Back and Taking Stock*
> 
> Sometimes I need to step back from something to re-evaluate and readjust my approach when I feel things aren't moving in the right direction or going as they should. Yesterday, I decided to rethink how I wanted to mount the ducts as the provided strapping really wasn't working for me. The conditions above the ceiling aren't favorable to begin with and the strapping, though it can be used to suspend the pipe, is better for strapping the pipe directly to a surface. Using it as a method to suspend the pipe below the ceiling, was creating some issues - namely not providing lateral support that would allow me to push the male end of one pipe into the female end of the other. With another set of hands, that would work. But doing this solo, well it was a futile effort.
> 
> ...





> i am graduate of ABC Trade school for sheet metal mechanic …i could tell you some stories Bill :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Now you tell me? lol Man I'd still have my hair if you came here to take care of this for me. I promise I never would have utter the words tin knocker lol

Hey how about some tips? Should I have used some kind of lubricant on my pipes? Now keep it PG please lol

I bet you have some to tell. You guys are usually trying to pack ten pounds of baloney into a five pound sack and upsetting everyone in the process. And that's not your fault. Blame the architect lol Well you have my fullest respect. I hate doing this :O


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Stepping Back and Taking Stock*
> 
> Sometimes I need to step back from something to re-evaluate and readjust my approach when I feel things aren't moving in the right direction or going as they should. Yesterday, I decided to rethink how I wanted to mount the ducts as the provided strapping really wasn't working for me. The conditions above the ceiling aren't favorable to begin with and the strapping, though it can be used to suspend the pipe, is better for strapping the pipe directly to a surface. Using it as a method to suspend the pipe below the ceiling, was creating some issues - namely not providing lateral support that would allow me to push the male end of one pipe into the female end of the other. With another set of hands, that would work. But doing this solo, well it was a futile effort.
> 
> ...


have you tried to crimp the ends Bill ?

1 time on a job first time i pulled prints it said bottom of duct shall be no lower then 9foot 10inch and the bottom of purlins were set at 9foot 11inch LMAO :<))
MADE ME HAPPY was scale work at a school


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Stepping Back and Taking Stock*
> 
> Sometimes I need to step back from something to re-evaluate and readjust my approach when I feel things aren't moving in the right direction or going as they should. Yesterday, I decided to rethink how I wanted to mount the ducts as the provided strapping really wasn't working for me. The conditions above the ceiling aren't favorable to begin with and the strapping, though it can be used to suspend the pipe, is better for strapping the pipe directly to a surface. Using it as a method to suspend the pipe below the ceiling, was creating some issues - namely not providing lateral support that would allow me to push the male end of one pipe into the female end of the other. With another set of hands, that would work. But doing this solo, well it was a futile effort.
> 
> ...





> have you tried to crimp the ends Bill ?
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Is that what that funny looking pair of pliers is for? lol Yeah they're crimped. I don't have a crimping/beading machine like you guys have. This 26ga. stuff is tough to work with especially when you're not use to working with it. Ah but it's all good and almost done. I do wish I chose the quick connect pipe, but my wallet is glad I didn't.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Stepping Back and Taking Stock*
> 
> Sometimes I need to step back from something to re-evaluate and readjust my approach when I feel things aren't moving in the right direction or going as they should. Yesterday, I decided to rethink how I wanted to mount the ducts as the provided strapping really wasn't working for me. The conditions above the ceiling aren't favorable to begin with and the strapping, though it can be used to suspend the pipe, is better for strapping the pipe directly to a surface. Using it as a method to suspend the pipe below the ceiling, was creating some issues - namely not providing lateral support that would allow me to push the male end of one pipe into the female end of the other. With another set of hands, that would work. But doing this solo, well it was a futile effort.
> 
> ...


i think it looks real good …and yes 5 blade pliers thingy :<)) think they also use them on spouting


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Stepping Back and Taking Stock*
> 
> Sometimes I need to step back from something to re-evaluate and readjust my approach when I feel things aren't moving in the right direction or going as they should. Yesterday, I decided to rethink how I wanted to mount the ducts as the provided strapping really wasn't working for me. The conditions above the ceiling aren't favorable to begin with and the strapping, though it can be used to suspend the pipe, is better for strapping the pipe directly to a surface. Using it as a method to suspend the pipe below the ceiling, was creating some issues - namely not providing lateral support that would allow me to push the male end of one pipe into the female end of the other. With another set of hands, that would work. But doing this solo, well it was a futile effort.
> 
> ...





> i think it looks real good …and yes 5 blade pliers thingy :<)) think they also use them on spouting
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Thanks Tony. I'ma a tryin'


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Stepping Back and Taking Stock*
> 
> Sometimes I need to step back from something to re-evaluate and readjust my approach when I feel things aren't moving in the right direction or going as they should. Yesterday, I decided to rethink how I wanted to mount the ducts as the provided strapping really wasn't working for me. The conditions above the ceiling aren't favorable to begin with and the strapping, though it can be used to suspend the pipe, is better for strapping the pipe directly to a surface. Using it as a method to suspend the pipe below the ceiling, was creating some issues - namely not providing lateral support that would allow me to push the male end of one pipe into the female end of the other. With another set of hands, that would work. But doing this solo, well it was a futile effort.
> 
> ...


And now my shop vacuum and Dust Deputy seem to not be enough in comparison! I'll not be jealous though, looks like you are going to have a great setup.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Stepping Back and Taking Stock*
> 
> Sometimes I need to step back from something to re-evaluate and readjust my approach when I feel things aren't moving in the right direction or going as they should. Yesterday, I decided to rethink how I wanted to mount the ducts as the provided strapping really wasn't working for me. The conditions above the ceiling aren't favorable to begin with and the strapping, though it can be used to suspend the pipe, is better for strapping the pipe directly to a surface. Using it as a method to suspend the pipe below the ceiling, was creating some issues - namely not providing lateral support that would allow me to push the male end of one pipe into the female end of the other. With another set of hands, that would work. But doing this solo, well it was a futile effort.
> 
> ...





> And now my shop vacuum and Dust Deputy seem to not be enough in comparison! I ll not be jealous though, looks like you are going to have a great setup.
> 
> - BB1


Thanks BB


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Stepping Back and Taking Stock*
> 
> Sometimes I need to step back from something to re-evaluate and readjust my approach when I feel things aren't moving in the right direction or going as they should. Yesterday, I decided to rethink how I wanted to mount the ducts as the provided strapping really wasn't working for me. The conditions above the ceiling aren't favorable to begin with and the strapping, though it can be used to suspend the pipe, is better for strapping the pipe directly to a surface. Using it as a method to suspend the pipe below the ceiling, was creating some issues - namely not providing lateral support that would allow me to push the male end of one pipe into the female end of the other. With another set of hands, that would work. But doing this solo, well it was a futile effort.
> 
> ...


Looking good Bill! As a machinist-turned-engineer, I can appreciate the view of an architect-turned-tin-knocker ;-) Seeing the same space from both sides of the fence can be invaluable…

I feel your pain with the weather… spent all weekend outside enjoying spring  Woke up this morning to this..









:-(


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Stepping Back and Taking Stock*
> 
> Sometimes I need to step back from something to re-evaluate and readjust my approach when I feel things aren't moving in the right direction or going as they should. Yesterday, I decided to rethink how I wanted to mount the ducts as the provided strapping really wasn't working for me. The conditions above the ceiling aren't favorable to begin with and the strapping, though it can be used to suspend the pipe, is better for strapping the pipe directly to a surface. Using it as a method to suspend the pipe below the ceiling, was creating some issues - namely not providing lateral support that would allow me to push the male end of one pipe into the female end of the other. With another set of hands, that would work. But doing this solo, well it was a futile effort.
> 
> ...


Kenny, I worked in the field before going back to school for my degree. So I was always aware of the space requirements for ME rooms and other services. Heading back into the field as a site architect/project manager, I was always annoyed by seeing the space allotted by designers for equipment. I can't remember a time when there weren't issues related to this. Architects/designers look at cut sheets and specs, but fail to understand the space necessary for hook-up, service of and the ancillary components that make up a system.

We're having a bit of Winter


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Stepping Back and Taking Stock*
> 
> Sometimes I need to step back from something to re-evaluate and readjust my approach when I feel things aren't moving in the right direction or going as they should. Yesterday, I decided to rethink how I wanted to mount the ducts as the provided strapping really wasn't working for me. The conditions above the ceiling aren't favorable to begin with and the strapping, though it can be used to suspend the pipe, is better for strapping the pipe directly to a surface. Using it as a method to suspend the pipe below the ceiling, was creating some issues - namely not providing lateral support that would allow me to push the male end of one pipe into the female end of the other. With another set of hands, that would work. But doing this solo, well it was a futile effort.
> 
> ...


I know… this is BS :-/ Ahhh well, at least I can be in the shop if I can't be in the yard…


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Stepping Back and Taking Stock*
> 
> Sometimes I need to step back from something to re-evaluate and readjust my approach when I feel things aren't moving in the right direction or going as they should. Yesterday, I decided to rethink how I wanted to mount the ducts as the provided strapping really wasn't working for me. The conditions above the ceiling aren't favorable to begin with and the strapping, though it can be used to suspend the pipe, is better for strapping the pipe directly to a surface. Using it as a method to suspend the pipe below the ceiling, was creating some issues - namely not providing lateral support that would allow me to push the male end of one pipe into the female end of the other. With another set of hands, that would work. But doing this solo, well it was a futile effort.
> 
> ...


so are we but i didn't take pictures of the white very cold stuff saying 10 inches here YUCKY:<((


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Stepping Back and Taking Stock*
> 
> Sometimes I need to step back from something to re-evaluate and readjust my approach when I feel things aren't moving in the right direction or going as they should. Yesterday, I decided to rethink how I wanted to mount the ducts as the provided strapping really wasn't working for me. The conditions above the ceiling aren't favorable to begin with and the strapping, though it can be used to suspend the pipe, is better for strapping the pipe directly to a surface. Using it as a method to suspend the pipe below the ceiling, was creating some issues - namely not providing lateral support that would allow me to push the male end of one pipe into the female end of the other. With another set of hands, that would work. But doing this solo, well it was a futile effort.
> 
> ...


Yeah I had to work a little smarter. Dhoh! Man you guys coulda' given a guy a slap on the forehead when it was needed ;P


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Stepping Back and Taking Stock*
> 
> Sometimes I need to step back from something to re-evaluate and readjust my approach when I feel things aren't moving in the right direction or going as they should. Yesterday, I decided to rethink how I wanted to mount the ducts as the provided strapping really wasn't working for me. The conditions above the ceiling aren't favorable to begin with and the strapping, though it can be used to suspend the pipe, is better for strapping the pipe directly to a surface. Using it as a method to suspend the pipe below the ceiling, was creating some issues - namely not providing lateral support that would allow me to push the male end of one pipe into the female end of the other. With another set of hands, that would work. But doing this solo, well it was a futile effort.
> 
> ...


Well I'm not quite done, but I'm in the home stretch. Had some snow clearing to do and then had a heating contractor here to assess the systems. Also had to make a run to Lowes for more pop rivets and washers. Then on the way home I got stuck behind a fleet of snow plows going 20mph lol

Aside from the run that picks up the miter saw and the blast gate and small section for the floor sweep, everything is done - well other than cutting hoses and attaching them to the machines.

This last section is picking up the drill press and the lathe. I chose to change the orientation of the branch/blast gate for the drill press so I can hook up a hose to use by hand for floor cleaning or to attach to a ROS or other hand tool.

How it was mean to be.


















I think this will work better for my needs.









Not exactly sure how I'll pick up the drill press. So I'll see what other LJs have done 

I'm not sure what I'm going to do with the miter saw connection/connections. The design calls for one overhead and one below where i already have a 4" port. So that remains an open question. But overall, I'm really pleased.

Man this was easy peasy lol


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Stepping Back and Taking Stock*
> 
> Sometimes I need to step back from something to re-evaluate and readjust my approach when I feel things aren't moving in the right direction or going as they should. Yesterday, I decided to rethink how I wanted to mount the ducts as the provided strapping really wasn't working for me. The conditions above the ceiling aren't favorable to begin with and the strapping, though it can be used to suspend the pipe, is better for strapping the pipe directly to a surface. Using it as a method to suspend the pipe below the ceiling, was creating some issues - namely not providing lateral support that would allow me to push the male end of one pipe into the female end of the other. With another set of hands, that would work. But doing this solo, well it was a futile effort.
> 
> ...


For those interested, these are the shop drawings I received from Oneida and what I had to work with. They're based on a dimensioned drawing I sent them so they could determine the components and duct sizes. Along with the drawing I supplied a checklist of the machines I have and their port sizes.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Stepping Back and Taking Stock*
> 
> Sometimes I need to step back from something to re-evaluate and readjust my approach when I feel things aren't moving in the right direction or going as they should. Yesterday, I decided to rethink how I wanted to mount the ducts as the provided strapping really wasn't working for me. The conditions above the ceiling aren't favorable to begin with and the strapping, though it can be used to suspend the pipe, is better for strapping the pipe directly to a surface. Using it as a method to suspend the pipe below the ceiling, was creating some issues - namely not providing lateral support that would allow me to push the male end of one pipe into the female end of the other. With another set of hands, that would work. But doing this solo, well it was a futile effort.
> 
> ...


them drawings look pretty nice from what i can see and they sent all the pieces you needed right ? :<))


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Stepping Back and Taking Stock*
> 
> Sometimes I need to step back from something to re-evaluate and readjust my approach when I feel things aren't moving in the right direction or going as they should. Yesterday, I decided to rethink how I wanted to mount the ducts as the provided strapping really wasn't working for me. The conditions above the ceiling aren't favorable to begin with and the strapping, though it can be used to suspend the pipe, is better for strapping the pipe directly to a surface. Using it as a method to suspend the pipe below the ceiling, was creating some issues - namely not providing lateral support that would allow me to push the male end of one pipe into the female end of the other. With another set of hands, that would work. But doing this solo, well it was a futile effort.
> 
> ...





> them drawings look pretty nice from what i can see and they sent all the pieces you needed right ? :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Hey Tony. The drawings were OK, but I made a change or two that seemed to make more sense. I didn't change sizes, but the changes I made were influenced by the ceiling height, which they were supplied with. They also sent more than I needed, even if I followed their drawings to the letter. I'm going to have to take that up with them. This stuff wasn't cheap. But overall, I was pleased with their service and communication.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Stepping Back and Taking Stock*
> 
> Sometimes I need to step back from something to re-evaluate and readjust my approach when I feel things aren't moving in the right direction or going as they should. Yesterday, I decided to rethink how I wanted to mount the ducts as the provided strapping really wasn't working for me. The conditions above the ceiling aren't favorable to begin with and the strapping, though it can be used to suspend the pipe, is better for strapping the pipe directly to a surface. Using it as a method to suspend the pipe below the ceiling, was creating some issues - namely not providing lateral support that would allow me to push the male end of one pipe into the female end of the other. With another set of hands, that would work. But doing this solo, well it was a futile effort.
> 
> ...


Last night I sealed all of the blast gates with clear silicone. I just need to install these, cut and clamp some hose, put the outfeed table back together and clean up. This baby will be operational in a few hours


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Stepping Back and Taking Stock*
> 
> Sometimes I need to step back from something to re-evaluate and readjust my approach when I feel things aren't moving in the right direction or going as they should. Yesterday, I decided to rethink how I wanted to mount the ducts as the provided strapping really wasn't working for me. The conditions above the ceiling aren't favorable to begin with and the strapping, though it can be used to suspend the pipe, is better for strapping the pipe directly to a surface. Using it as a method to suspend the pipe below the ceiling, was creating some issues - namely not providing lateral support that would allow me to push the male end of one pipe into the female end of the other. With another set of hands, that would work. But doing this solo, well it was a futile effort.
> 
> ...


Is it working yet? Does it suck now?


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Stepping Back and Taking Stock*
> 
> Sometimes I need to step back from something to re-evaluate and readjust my approach when I feel things aren't moving in the right direction or going as they should. Yesterday, I decided to rethink how I wanted to mount the ducts as the provided strapping really wasn't working for me. The conditions above the ceiling aren't favorable to begin with and the strapping, though it can be used to suspend the pipe, is better for strapping the pipe directly to a surface. Using it as a method to suspend the pipe below the ceiling, was creating some issues - namely not providing lateral support that would allow me to push the male end of one pipe into the female end of the other. With another set of hands, that would work. But doing this solo, well it was a futile effort.
> 
> ...





> Is it working yet? Does it suck now?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Had dinner with some friends. They said I looked tired. I told them I was working on a sucky project 

Yes it dies cut, I mean suck! I still have to run it over to the miter saw, but it's operational for the table saw, band saw, router table and the floor sweep. I have a cap on that branch to the miter saw. Oh the floor sweep is the cherry on top. Very cool just pushing shavings and dust within a foot of it to what them swoosh away.

I only had a little time to test it before I had to do some other things, but I did make a few cuts on the table saw and dust doesn't have a chance of escaping. The only issue I need to resolve is what to do with the Shark Guard when I need to run dados and other cuts where the guard will be in the way. I guess it could make some kind of hook for it on the main above, where it will be up and out of the way. Grabbing a screwdriver and removing it from the hose, isn't going to cut it.

But I have to say, the collector is a beast. The saw cabinet was full of dust. When I switched it on to test things out, it emptied the cabinet  It's so powerful it sucks in the the lid of the 35gal metal drum. I can hear it pop back when I shut it down.

Time will tell how well the collector does, but first impression is very positive.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Stepping Back and Taking Stock*
> 
> Sometimes I need to step back from something to re-evaluate and readjust my approach when I feel things aren't moving in the right direction or going as they should. Yesterday, I decided to rethink how I wanted to mount the ducts as the provided strapping really wasn't working for me. The conditions above the ceiling aren't favorable to begin with and the strapping, though it can be used to suspend the pipe, is better for strapping the pipe directly to a surface. Using it as a method to suspend the pipe below the ceiling, was creating some issues - namely not providing lateral support that would allow me to push the male end of one pipe into the female end of the other. With another set of hands, that would work. But doing this solo, well it was a futile effort.
> 
> ...


Good job, buddy! Way too noisy for me, I'm sure, but I'm glad your sucky project is complete and you can get back to turning big pieces of wood into little pieces of wood, and then gluing them together into big pieces again.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Stepping Back and Taking Stock*
> 
> Sometimes I need to step back from something to re-evaluate and readjust my approach when I feel things aren't moving in the right direction or going as they should. Yesterday, I decided to rethink how I wanted to mount the ducts as the provided strapping really wasn't working for me. The conditions above the ceiling aren't favorable to begin with and the strapping, though it can be used to suspend the pipe, is better for strapping the pipe directly to a surface. Using it as a method to suspend the pipe below the ceiling, was creating some issues - namely not providing lateral support that would allow me to push the male end of one pipe into the female end of the other. With another set of hands, that would work. But doing this solo, well it was a futile effort.
> 
> ...


That last set of pictures in your last post - wow, what a great space to work. Looks like a dream shop. (And I see Willie is hard at "work" supervising.)


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Stepping Back and Taking Stock*
> 
> Sometimes I need to step back from something to re-evaluate and readjust my approach when I feel things aren't moving in the right direction or going as they should. Yesterday, I decided to rethink how I wanted to mount the ducts as the provided strapping really wasn't working for me. The conditions above the ceiling aren't favorable to begin with and the strapping, though it can be used to suspend the pipe, is better for strapping the pipe directly to a surface. Using it as a method to suspend the pipe below the ceiling, was creating some issues - namely not providing lateral support that would allow me to push the male end of one pipe into the female end of the other. With another set of hands, that would work. But doing this solo, well it was a futile effort.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with BB1 Bill, your shop looks sweeter and sweeter all the time. I'd just live in there and rent the rest of the house out ;-) Excellent work on the DC setup buddy. Full-on pro stuff!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Stepping Back and Taking Stock*
> 
> Sometimes I need to step back from something to re-evaluate and readjust my approach when I feel things aren't moving in the right direction or going as they should. Yesterday, I decided to rethink how I wanted to mount the ducts as the provided strapping really wasn't working for me. The conditions above the ceiling aren't favorable to begin with and the strapping, though it can be used to suspend the pipe, is better for strapping the pipe directly to a surface. Using it as a method to suspend the pipe below the ceiling, was creating some issues - namely not providing lateral support that would allow me to push the male end of one pipe into the female end of the other. With another set of hands, that would work. But doing this solo, well it was a futile effort.
> 
> ...


it is not a perfect shop till we figure out the best place for our friends (supervisor) to lie down and rest LOL
seriously the shop is looking better every post ….so i do believe your tired ..but it will so be worth it when finished HAHA :<))


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Stepping Back and Taking Stock*
> 
> Sometimes I need to step back from something to re-evaluate and readjust my approach when I feel things aren't moving in the right direction or going as they should. Yesterday, I decided to rethink how I wanted to mount the ducts as the provided strapping really wasn't working for me. The conditions above the ceiling aren't favorable to begin with and the strapping, though it can be used to suspend the pipe, is better for strapping the pipe directly to a surface. Using it as a method to suspend the pipe below the ceiling, was creating some issues - namely not providing lateral support that would allow me to push the male end of one pipe into the female end of the other. With another set of hands, that would work. But doing this solo, well it was a futile effort.
> 
> ...





> Good job, buddy! Way too noisy for me, I'm sure, but I'm glad your sucky project is complete and you can get back to turning big pieces of wood into little pieces of wood, and then gluing them together into big pieces again.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Thanks Dave. Yeah it's kind of funny how that all works. Take something from nature that's perfect and then make a mess of it lol Ah only some of us are capable of doing that. Others make some pretty beautiful stuff. I hope to one day be part of the latter group, like a Grandma Moses of woodworking lol



> That last set of pictures in your last post - wow, what a great space to work. Looks like a dream shop. (And I see Willie is hard at "work" supervising.)
> 
> - BB1


Thank you BB. Hope my skill level rises to the level of the environment. Willie is contemplating that right now from his usual spot lol



> I have to agree with BB1 Bill, your shop looks sweeter and sweeter all the time. I d just live in there and rent the rest of the house out ;-) Excellent work on the DC setup buddy. Full-on pro stuff!
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks Kenny. The only thing that would make it more complete are my kiridashi knives lol Just kidding. Got your email. They are sounding pretty sweet.



> it is not a perfect shop till we figure out the best place for our friends (supervisor) to lie down and rest LOL
> seriously the shop is looking better every post ….so i do believe your tired ..but it will so be worth it when finished HAHA :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER












Tony, the only place to lay down is the bench, but I promise to have this chair cleared off by the time you arrive. We'll have to find something for you to put your feet up so you can watch Fixer Upper all comfy like lol

Thanks again for the props guys. It's working out just as I envisioned it.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

*Things Falling into Place*

With the DC system mostly complete, I decided to address two issues that have been on my list. First I finished trimming out the small partition I put up to created a vestibule/airlock of sorts to prevent shop dust from heading up to the main living space.

The wall/door have been up for a few months now, but it wasn't trimmed out. So nothing fancy here. Just some common pine I picked up for this and to cut up for shoe molding around the perimeter of the shop, which still needs to be done.










Then I addressed an annoyance that's been bothering me - making a home for the miter sled and Kreg pocket hole jig. Both have been getting shuffled around the shop for the past few months.



















Then I solved the issue of what to do with the Shark Guard and hose, when not needed for a cut. Glad I save all the junk I do. I ripped out a bunch of telephone cabling and saved the various pieces of hardware. This cable hanger proved to be perfect. I just used the edge of the belt sander to cove the back of the bracket to conform to the 6" pipe.




























There was no way I was taping that wall, but maybe one day it will get some paint. lol

But overall, there more progress in the shop


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Things Falling into Place*
> 
> With the DC system mostly complete, I decided to address two issues that have been on my list. First I finished trimming out the small partition I put up to created a vestibule/airlock of sorts to prevent shop dust from heading up to the main living space.
> 
> ...


Getting closer to being able to make frivolous sawdust!


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Things Falling into Place*
> 
> With the DC system mostly complete, I decided to address two issues that have been on my list. First I finished trimming out the small partition I put up to created a vestibule/airlock of sorts to prevent shop dust from heading up to the main living space.
> 
> ...


All of my sawdust has been frivolous lol

The section of wall to the left of the door is slotted for bench hooks and smaller sleds


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Things Falling into Place*
> 
> With the DC system mostly complete, I decided to address two issues that have been on my list. First I finished trimming out the small partition I put up to created a vestibule/airlock of sorts to prevent shop dust from heading up to the main living space.
> 
> ...


Bill, that is a nice solution for the SharkGuard. I may have to borrow that one.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Things Falling into Place*
> 
> With the DC system mostly complete, I decided to address two issues that have been on my list. First I finished trimming out the small partition I put up to created a vestibule/airlock of sorts to prevent shop dust from heading up to the main living space.
> 
> ...





> Bill, that is a nice solution for the SharkGuard. I may have to borrow that one.
> 
> - AandCstyle


Thanks and you're welcome to it Art  Say, maybe you can help me out with something regarding the Shark Guard. Is there a way to get it to stand out of the way when you need to get a measurement off of the blade? ie, height and or distance to the fence? The guard that came with the Unisaw can flip out of the way for this. The travel on the SG seems to be limited in this regard.

Check that. The guard that came on the Unisaw has spring clips that hold the guard up so you can get those measurements. I find the SG to be a little fidgety. Not quite as easy to install and the OEM guard.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Things Falling into Place*
> 
> With the DC system mostly complete, I decided to address two issues that have been on my list. First I finished trimming out the small partition I put up to created a vestibule/airlock of sorts to prevent shop dust from heading up to the main living space.
> 
> ...


looks all ready to me BUT I'm impatient LOL :<))


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Things Falling into Place*
> 
> With the DC system mostly complete, I decided to address two issues that have been on my list. First I finished trimming out the small partition I put up to created a vestibule/airlock of sorts to prevent shop dust from heading up to the main living space.
> 
> ...


Nicely done Bill. The DC job was work, IMO. But the stuff you're doing now is fun in my book ) I could probably spend an eternity just setting up shop and making jigs and such and never actually build anything… if my wife would let me…

I see it took you the same amount of time to make the sled/Kreg jig rack as it took Willie to drag a cushion over to the doorway to supervise ;-)


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Things Falling into Place*
> 
> With the DC system mostly complete, I decided to address two issues that have been on my list. First I finished trimming out the small partition I put up to created a vestibule/airlock of sorts to prevent shop dust from heading up to the main living space.
> 
> ...


Nice to see the shop progress (the organization and floor space are great!) ...but I do check for Willie in the pics.  Glad to see he has his spot…as noted "to supervise"



> I see it took you the same amount of time to make the sled/Kreg jig rack as it took Willie to drag a cushion over to the doorway to supervise ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *Things Falling into Place*
> 
> With the DC system mostly complete, I decided to address two issues that have been on my list. First I finished trimming out the small partition I put up to created a vestibule/airlock of sorts to prevent shop dust from heading up to the main living space.
> 
> ...





> Is there a way to get it to stand out of the way when you need to get a measurement off of the blade? ie, height and or distance to the fence? The guard that came with the Unisaw can flip out of the way for this. The travel on the SG seems to be limited in this regard.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Bill, I just sit the shroud on the bolt.










It is functional if not elegant. :/


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

*This Is What Was Supposed To Be About*

Today I was able to experience my shop as it was intended. I got up early, grabbed a hot cup of coffee and headed down to the shop having no real agenda as most of the big stuff is done. Sure I still have some boxes of tools to go thru and some duct work to finish, but right now, all the hard stuff is done and the shop is open for business  I actually sat there for a bit and admired what's been accomplished so far and then watched a few woodworking videos while sitting at the bench. Man that coffee tasted much better this morning than it did yesterday.

I sat at the bench and read LJs, all the while thinking about some woodworking I could do in a few hours that would keep my hands busy and allow me to start to use the tools and environment I assembled. I have a live edge dining table I plan to make, but that's a project I'll need a lot of time to complete. With the holiday only a few days away, it wasn't something I was going to start and then have to walk away from.

Then I saw the piece of honeylocust I cut from one of the slabs for the table and thought about some item or object I could use, made from that piece of wood. Oh, a shop pen! Yeah I could just grab any pen laying around, but this would be my pen for my shop and it would have some significance as it would be made from the wood of the first piece of furniture I will make in this shop.

After finishing up the pen, I was still itching to be doing something in the shop. For some reason I felt like I really wanted to cut some dovetails, but for what? Ah! Something to store my pen turning accessories in. They were just stuffed in a drawer and I had to dig them out when I needed them for turning my shop pen. So I grabbed some scraps of pine remaining from trimming the door and made that darn box. Man it felt good. Nothing fancy and certainly not perfect, but definitely fun.

This felt like my first day in the shop and what a great day it was. Yeah it's the little things in life where there's no pressure and no time constraints, that are the happy things


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *This Is What Was Supposed To Be About*
> 
> Today I was able to experience my shop as it was intended. I got up early, grabbed a hot cup of coffee and headed down to the shop having no real agenda as most of the big stuff is done. Sure I still have some boxes of tools to go thru and some duct work to finish, but right now, all the hard stuff is done and the shop is open for business  I actually sat there for a bit and admired what's been accomplished so far and then watched a few woodworking videos while sitting at the bench. Man that coffee tasted much better this morning than it did yesterday.
> 
> ...


Nicely done, Bill. And you said you wouldn't have time to participate in the box swap. ;-)


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *This Is What Was Supposed To Be About*
> 
> Today I was able to experience my shop as it was intended. I got up early, grabbed a hot cup of coffee and headed down to the shop having no real agenda as most of the big stuff is done. Sure I still have some boxes of tools to go thru and some duct work to finish, but right now, all the hard stuff is done and the shop is open for business  I actually sat there for a bit and admired what's been accomplished so far and then watched a few woodworking videos while sitting at the bench. Man that coffee tasted much better this morning than it did yesterday.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a wonderful "first day." Glad you were able to enjoy working on a fun project (which looks great by the way!).


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

builtinbkyn said:


> *This Is What Was Supposed To Be About*
> 
> Today I was able to experience my shop as it was intended. I got up early, grabbed a hot cup of coffee and headed down to the shop having no real agenda as most of the big stuff is done. Sure I still have some boxes of tools to go thru and some duct work to finish, but right now, all the hard stuff is done and the shop is open for business  I actually sat there for a bit and admired what's been accomplished so far and then watched a few woodworking videos while sitting at the bench. Man that coffee tasted much better this morning than it did yesterday.
> 
> ...


Good going buddy. Both your projects look great. After all that work getting your shop together, I bet it was nice to just play a bit.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *This Is What Was Supposed To Be About*
> 
> Today I was able to experience my shop as it was intended. I got up early, grabbed a hot cup of coffee and headed down to the shop having no real agenda as most of the big stuff is done. Sure I still have some boxes of tools to go thru and some duct work to finish, but right now, all the hard stuff is done and the shop is open for business  I actually sat there for a bit and admired what's been accomplished so far and then watched a few woodworking videos while sitting at the bench. Man that coffee tasted much better this morning than it did yesterday.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. Now I know why people like turning pens. They don't have to wait long for gratification lol Surprisingly, as hard as the honeylocust is, it turned really easy. And the box, well it's just a frame with rabbets on both ends, some hardboard for a top and bottom and finished with someone's wipe-on BLO/wax/mineral spirits recipe. But it serves the purpose intended and making it, scratched that itch.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *This Is What Was Supposed To Be About*
> 
> Today I was able to experience my shop as it was intended. I got up early, grabbed a hot cup of coffee and headed down to the shop having no real agenda as most of the big stuff is done. Sure I still have some boxes of tools to go thru and some duct work to finish, but right now, all the hard stuff is done and the shop is open for business  I actually sat there for a bit and admired what's been accomplished so far and then watched a few woodworking videos while sitting at the bench. Man that coffee tasted much better this morning than it did yesterday.
> 
> ...


I wish I had finished remodeling my shop before I started working in it. Now I have no idea when I will be able to get the rest done. Very nice pen Bill, glad you are getting to enjoy your hard work. Enjoy!!


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *This Is What Was Supposed To Be About*
> 
> Today I was able to experience my shop as it was intended. I got up early, grabbed a hot cup of coffee and headed down to the shop having no real agenda as most of the big stuff is done. Sure I still have some boxes of tools to go thru and some duct work to finish, but right now, all the hard stuff is done and the shop is open for business  I actually sat there for a bit and admired what's been accomplished so far and then watched a few woodworking videos while sitting at the bench. Man that coffee tasted much better this morning than it did yesterday.
> 
> ...


Thanks Brian. It's not 100%, but what's remaining, isn't consequential. Ah, but a shop is always evolving, isn't it? 

I see you haven't posted up a video in a while. You must be busy. Hey that's a good thing


----------



## dday (Jun 27, 2014)

builtinbkyn said:


> *This Is What Was Supposed To Be About*
> 
> Today I was able to experience my shop as it was intended. I got up early, grabbed a hot cup of coffee and headed down to the shop having no real agenda as most of the big stuff is done. Sure I still have some boxes of tools to go thru and some duct work to finish, but right now, all the hard stuff is done and the shop is open for business  I actually sat there for a bit and admired what's been accomplished so far and then watched a few woodworking videos while sitting at the bench. Man that coffee tasted much better this morning than it did yesterday.
> 
> ...


Good job! Sounds like a wonderful day. When(if) I retire in a decade, I hope to have lots of days like that.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

builtinbkyn said:


> *This Is What Was Supposed To Be About*
> 
> Today I was able to experience my shop as it was intended. I got up early, grabbed a hot cup of coffee and headed down to the shop having no real agenda as most of the big stuff is done. Sure I still have some boxes of tools to go thru and some duct work to finish, but right now, all the hard stuff is done and the shop is open for business  I actually sat there for a bit and admired what's been accomplished so far and then watched a few woodworking videos while sitting at the bench. Man that coffee tasted much better this morning than it did yesterday.
> 
> ...


I've been watching your shop odyssey unfold and it's been glorious. I can only dream of having a shop like yours, but I am glad you do! Nice going, and BTW, those are some really impressive dovetails. Great job on the shop, and thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *This Is What Was Supposed To Be About*
> 
> Today I was able to experience my shop as it was intended. I got up early, grabbed a hot cup of coffee and headed down to the shop having no real agenda as most of the big stuff is done. Sure I still have some boxes of tools to go thru and some duct work to finish, but right now, all the hard stuff is done and the shop is open for business  I actually sat there for a bit and admired what's been accomplished so far and then watched a few woodworking videos while sitting at the bench. Man that coffee tasted much better this morning than it did yesterday.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jerry on all accounts. It certainly is an odyssey of sorts. Never thought I'd find myself here in Pittsburgh, but I couldn't be happier. Knowing I'd have the space and ability to make this shop and have a decent piece of land, was the impetus to do so.

And thanks dday. I also hope you get that opportunity. But savor these days too. No matter what they're like, you never get them back


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *This Is What Was Supposed To Be About*
> 
> Today I was able to experience my shop as it was intended. I got up early, grabbed a hot cup of coffee and headed down to the shop having no real agenda as most of the big stuff is done. Sure I still have some boxes of tools to go thru and some duct work to finish, but right now, all the hard stuff is done and the shop is open for business  I actually sat there for a bit and admired what's been accomplished so far and then watched a few woodworking videos while sitting at the bench. Man that coffee tasted much better this morning than it did yesterday.
> 
> ...


So I made a trip back to Construction Junction today. It's nice that it's only 3 miles away. I picked up a 6 foot section of bowling lane and also some nice finds in the tools section.

These cost me 12 bucks.










The old riveting hammer will get cleaned up on the grinder and a new handle. The file will get a white vinegar bath and that longneck screwdriver cleaned up as well.

They have a vintage Sears Craftsman jigsaw (#9-2794 I believe) with the case. The saw is in pristine condition and only $8. I should have grabbed it too.

But this is what I went back for. Six feet of bowling lane that will become an assembly table. The finished side is pretty clean with no gouges as some of the sections had. It was fun getting it out of the bed of my truck solo lol


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

builtinbkyn said:


> *This Is What Was Supposed To Be About*
> 
> Today I was able to experience my shop as it was intended. I got up early, grabbed a hot cup of coffee and headed down to the shop having no real agenda as most of the big stuff is done. Sure I still have some boxes of tools to go thru and some duct work to finish, but right now, all the hard stuff is done and the shop is open for business  I actually sat there for a bit and admired what's been accomplished so far and then watched a few woodworking videos while sitting at the bench. Man that coffee tasted much better this morning than it did yesterday.
> 
> ...


Have at it Bill, phenomenal work space.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *This Is What Was Supposed To Be About*
> 
> Today I was able to experience my shop as it was intended. I got up early, grabbed a hot cup of coffee and headed down to the shop having no real agenda as most of the big stuff is done. Sure I still have some boxes of tools to go thru and some duct work to finish, but right now, all the hard stuff is done and the shop is open for business  I actually sat there for a bit and admired what's been accomplished so far and then watched a few woodworking videos while sitting at the bench. Man that coffee tasted much better this morning than it did yesterday.
> 
> ...





> Have at it Bill, phenomenal work space.
> 
> - theoldfart


Thanks Kevin. So? Anything new by you?


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

builtinbkyn said:


> *This Is What Was Supposed To Be About*
> 
> Today I was able to experience my shop as it was intended. I got up early, grabbed a hot cup of coffee and headed down to the shop having no real agenda as most of the big stuff is done. Sure I still have some boxes of tools to go thru and some duct work to finish, but right now, all the hard stuff is done and the shop is open for business  I actually sat there for a bit and admired what's been accomplished so far and then watched a few woodworking videos while sitting at the bench. Man that coffee tasted much better this morning than it did yesterday.
> 
> ...


Signed the final purchase and sale today, jump on a plane to the left coast tomorrow for two weeks. Hopefully find a suitable house then back to the right coast to finish packing, have the closing and move. Piece of cake. Uh huh!

Spending a lot of quality time with black and yellow bins! Good tip.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *This Is What Was Supposed To Be About*
> 
> Today I was able to experience my shop as it was intended. I got up early, grabbed a hot cup of coffee and headed down to the shop having no real agenda as most of the big stuff is done. Sure I still have some boxes of tools to go thru and some duct work to finish, but right now, all the hard stuff is done and the shop is open for business  I actually sat there for a bit and admired what's been accomplished so far and then watched a few woodworking videos while sitting at the bench. Man that coffee tasted much better this morning than it did yesterday.
> 
> ...


Wow! That's great! I wish you and your wife all the best in your new adventure. I'm sure you'll be very happy with your decision. Change brings new possibilities and a fresh outlook.

Oh, you know those black and yellow bins are way more easy to pack than unpack. I still have a bunch in the garage awaiting my attention. Ah, one day at a time


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

builtinbkyn said:


> *This Is What Was Supposed To Be About*
> 
> Today I was able to experience my shop as it was intended. I got up early, grabbed a hot cup of coffee and headed down to the shop having no real agenda as most of the big stuff is done. Sure I still have some boxes of tools to go thru and some duct work to finish, but right now, all the hard stuff is done and the shop is open for business  I actually sat there for a bit and admired what's been accomplished so far and then watched a few woodworking videos while sitting at the bench. Man that coffee tasted much better this morning than it did yesterday.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill, I hope the new shop comes close to the little heaven you've created!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *This Is What Was Supposed To Be About*
> 
> Today I was able to experience my shop as it was intended. I got up early, grabbed a hot cup of coffee and headed down to the shop having no real agenda as most of the big stuff is done. Sure I still have some boxes of tools to go thru and some duct work to finish, but right now, all the hard stuff is done and the shop is open for business  I actually sat there for a bit and admired what's been accomplished so far and then watched a few woodworking videos while sitting at the bench. Man that coffee tasted much better this morning than it did yesterday.
> 
> ...


sometimes i go to shop for a project and find myself sitting there staring into space LOL but its my space LOL :<)) OH YEAH that is also where i play my air guitar and drums LOL


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

*An Improvement and a Necessity *

Today I added compressed air to the shop. I purchased the two outlet RapidAir Master Kit and installed it. It was as straightforward as it gets. One outlet is located near the compressor which is next to the DC in the other room. I'll use that one to air clean the filter on the DC. The second supplies the ReelWorks hose reel which will service the shop. Right now and for the foreseeable future, I'll be using the 5.5gal California Air Tools compressor I already own. One day I may upgrade to either a larger compressor or add a reserve tank to this.




























I have to say, I'm really impressed with the ReelWorks hose reel. The hose is supple and compliant, unlike some I looked at. So it makes it more user friendly with pin nailers and palm sanders. It also has a detailed exploded parts view on the instructions. The reel is serviceable, unlike others. I had another reel in the shop in Brooklyn and the spring went wonky and never retracted properly. I had to add a hand wheel to use to retract the hose. It wasn't serviceable with no replacement parts available from the mfg.

The necessity was making something I should have a long time ago - a cart for holding/moving/transporting the two 10' slabs of honeylocust I picked up for my dining table. I've been struggling with moving them around while working on the shop. Not fun. But making this cart was quite a bit of fun. I used some small casters I had laying around. Works like a charm. I put some eyelets on the outriggers so I can lash the slabs down and to the cart, but the clamps are probably a better option.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *An Improvement and a Necessity *
> 
> Today I added compressed air to the shop. I purchased the two outlet RapidAir Master Kit and installed it. It was as straightforward as it gets. One outlet is located near the compressor which is next to the DC in the other room. I'll use that one to air clean the filter on the DC. The second supplies the ReelWorks hose reel which will service the shop. Right now and for the foreseeable future, I'll be using the 5.5gal California Air Tools compressor I already own. One day I may upgrade to either a larger compressor or add a reserve tank to this.
> 
> ...


That cart looks like a great problem solver.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *An Improvement and a Necessity *
> 
> Today I added compressed air to the shop. I purchased the two outlet RapidAir Master Kit and installed it. It was as straightforward as it gets. One outlet is located near the compressor which is next to the DC in the other room. I'll use that one to air clean the filter on the DC. The second supplies the ReelWorks hose reel which will service the shop. Right now and for the foreseeable future, I'll be using the 5.5gal California Air Tools compressor I already own. One day I may upgrade to either a larger compressor or add a reserve tank to this.
> 
> ...





> That cart looks like a great problem solver.
> 
> - BB1


Thanks Barbara. It's really a back saver  Not sure why I didn't think of doing this sooner.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *An Improvement and a Necessity *
> 
> Today I added compressed air to the shop. I purchased the two outlet RapidAir Master Kit and installed it. It was as straightforward as it gets. One outlet is located near the compressor which is next to the DC in the other room. I'll use that one to air clean the filter on the DC. The second supplies the ReelWorks hose reel which will service the shop. Right now and for the foreseeable future, I'll be using the 5.5gal California Air Tools compressor I already own. One day I may upgrade to either a larger compressor or add a reserve tank to this.
> 
> ...


Do you have the table design all planned out? Looks like some nice slabs, I haven't worked with honey locust.



> That cart looks like a great problem solver.
> 
> - BB1
> 
> ...


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *An Improvement and a Necessity *
> 
> Today I added compressed air to the shop. I purchased the two outlet RapidAir Master Kit and installed it. It was as straightforward as it gets. One outlet is located near the compressor which is next to the DC in the other room. I'll use that one to air clean the filter on the DC. The second supplies the ReelWorks hose reel which will service the shop. Right now and for the foreseeable future, I'll be using the 5.5gal California Air Tools compressor I already own. One day I may upgrade to either a larger compressor or add a reserve tank to this.
> 
> ...


Not fully. I know it will be flat and smooth, but that's about it lol I do have a few ideas. Just have to commit to one


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

builtinbkyn said:


> *An Improvement and a Necessity *
> 
> Today I added compressed air to the shop. I purchased the two outlet RapidAir Master Kit and installed it. It was as straightforward as it gets. One outlet is located near the compressor which is next to the DC in the other room. I'll use that one to air clean the filter on the DC. The second supplies the ReelWorks hose reel which will service the shop. Right now and for the foreseeable future, I'll be using the 5.5gal California Air Tools compressor I already own. One day I may upgrade to either a larger compressor or add a reserve tank to this.
> 
> ...


Should be a fun (although big) project. Maybe a matching food/water stand for Willie too? 



> Not fully. I know it will be flat and smooth, but that s about it lol I do have a few ideas. Just have to commit to one
> 
> - builtinbkyn


----------



## IndyM3Scott (Feb 13, 2018)

builtinbkyn said:


> *An Improvement and a Necessity *
> 
> Today I added compressed air to the shop. I purchased the two outlet RapidAir Master Kit and installed it. It was as straightforward as it gets. One outlet is located near the compressor which is next to the DC in the other room. I'll use that one to air clean the filter on the DC. The second supplies the ReelWorks hose reel which will service the shop. Right now and for the foreseeable future, I'll be using the 5.5gal California Air Tools compressor I already own. One day I may upgrade to either a larger compressor or add a reserve tank to this.
> 
> ...


I'm always AMAZED by the stuff that you just "whip out in an afternoon" - most of those projects end up taking me days or weeks and they never look as nice as yours…

Two questions: 
1. did you add any kind of condensate trap or do you just drain the compressor tank occasionally? I just finished re-plumbing my compressed air - I have a large 5HP compressor in the garage and two smaller two stage compressors in the basement that i use for various things, but I had never really done it "right", so when I started to re-route something and realized I had a lot of condensate, I re-did the whole system. Put the compressor in the next room and ran about 30' to my main drop with the condensate trap and pressure regulator installed and then back up overhead to distribute through multiple drops around the shop and up and out to the garage and attic. The thinking was that the 30' between the compressor and the initial/main drop would give enough distance to let the air warm up and condense any water out of it before it got to the condensate trap/regulator and that was at the lowest point in the system, but haven't really done enough with it to prove all that out yet… I couldn't really see any condensate trap in your system so wasn't sure how you were addressing that topic.

2. I also had my dust collection planned to go in that same room where I moved the smaller compressor - kind of next to the shop but out of it for noise and space considerations. But then the more research I did, the less I wanted it near the shop or even inside the house… The really dangerous particles that are too small to see are the hardest to capture and they get sucked throughout the house, so I'd about decided to build a little lean-to cabinet on the side wall of the basement and move the dust collection outside where the really dangerous stuff can dissipate away. How in-depth did you review before locating yours as you did? Because it would be nice and easy to just plumb it in where it is rather than build the cabinet outside, but the materials I was reading had really scared me off of keeping it inside.

Thanks for any input… You have some awesome projects, as usual!!


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> *An Improvement and a Necessity *
> 
> Today I added compressed air to the shop. I purchased the two outlet RapidAir Master Kit and installed it. It was as straightforward as it gets. One outlet is located near the compressor which is next to the DC in the other room. I'll use that one to air clean the filter on the DC. The second supplies the ReelWorks hose reel which will service the shop. Right now and for the foreseeable future, I'll be using the 5.5gal California Air Tools compressor I already own. One day I may upgrade to either a larger compressor or add a reserve tank to this.
> 
> ...





> Should be a fun (although big) project. Maybe a matching food/water stand for Willie too?
> 
> Not fully. I know it will be flat and smooth, but that s about it lol I do have a few ideas. Just have to commit to one
> 
> ...


Barbara, I'll make something for Wille too 



> I m always AMAZED by the stuff that you just "whip out in an afternoon" - most of those projects end up taking me days or weeks and they never look as nice as yours…
> 
> Two questions:
> 1. did you add any kind of condensate trap or do you just drain the compressor tank occasionally? I just finished re-plumbing my compressed air - I have a large 5HP compressor in the garage and two smaller two stage compressors in the basement that i use for various things, but I had never really done it "right", so when I started to re-route something and realized I had a lot of condensate, I re-did the whole system. Put the compressor in the next room and ran about 30 to my main drop with the condensate trap and pressure regulator installed and then back up overhead to distribute through multiple drops around the shop and up and out to the garage and attic. The thinking was that the 30 between the compressor and the initial/main drop would give enough distance to let the air warm up and condense any water out of it before it got to the condensate trap/regulator and that was at the lowest point in the system, but haven t really done enough with it to prove all that out yet… I couldn t really see any condensate trap in your system so wasn t sure how you were addressing that topic.
> ...


Thanks Indy. I try and give it my best effort. But sometimes it doesn't work out the way I envisioned  And with so much on my plate, I don't have time to think. I just have to do and hope for the best lol

I didn't plan out the air for the shop in much detail. For now and until I replace the compressor, I'll just drain down the system from the tank valve. However the Rapidair components make it easy to make changes.

Locating the DC outside isn't really an option for me because of the logistics of the shop's location. Below grade on three sides and the fourth being a courtyard/driveway that would be impacted negatively by the DC. I know I should probably be more concerned with the ill effects of the dust created by woodworking, but I do my best to mitigate it in the usual manner. Fortunately the shop's HVAC is detached and separate from that of the rest of the house. I also created an airlock of sorts. I placed a second partition between the door leading up to the main part of the house and the shop. Hopefully that's enough. I haven't noticed any accumulation of dust in the house from the work I've done so far.

But that's again. Keep me posted on what you decide to do with the DC and make a blog about it. I'd be interested in seeing the progress.


----------

